# Tiki Madman



## numberfour (Oct 29, 2020)

All things Tiki, seeds, cuts, crosses 

Picked up a couple of crosses so far, Pirate Milk (Cereal Milk x Candy Rain) and Ice Cream Cake x Jealousy with a free pack of Cherry Sherbert x Acia Mints


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 29, 2020)

Cool to see this thread come up, I'm waiting on a some Tiki cuts once they're ready. Does anyone know the lineage of Jealousy? I've tried searching all over but I just keep seeing the box set come up, nothing about the individual strain


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 29, 2020)

Jealousy is gelato 41 x sunset sherbet bx.

I just picked up a bunch of tiki breeder cuts like a week ago.

Skittles ice cream
Tiki Rain
Jigglers
Devil Driver
Acai mints
Pirate cake
Tropicana Bannana

I have a few more I'm not sure if they are tiki cuts or not was trying to scroll ig and see.

Fudge Ripple
Animal cookies 
Garanimals


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 29, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Jealousy is gelato 41 x sunset sherbet bx.
> 
> I just picked up a bunch of tiki breeder cuts like a week ago.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated!


----------



## Apalchen (Oct 29, 2020)

@Dividedsky


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> @Dividedsky


Hahaha thats so weird that this was started today, swear I didn't see it. I'll erase my post. I was thinking of starting a Tiki page last week because I couldn't find one here...anyways this is awesome, let's get rocking....I have the ICC x jealousy I'm going to get wet very soon-


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 29, 2020)

I didn't know until like last week that there were so many people on here looking at Tiki Madman. I've been getting some of his gear for a little while.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 30, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I didn't know until like last week that there were so many people on here looking at Tiki Madman. I've been getting some of his gear for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728565


Damn nice snag, that's the jealousy box they did right? I saw that, forgot at what bank but it was a steal for the price.


----------



## Railage (Oct 30, 2020)

I got two packs of the Pirate Milk combo packs, pretty stoked about them.

I DMed him about his special reserve exclusive box cause I thought it was realistic, it’s 10 grand.

He did say it’s exclusive stuff for high end commercial grows but it’s still pretty expensive.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 30, 2020)

Railage said:


> I got two packs of the Pirate Milk combo packs, pretty stoked about them.
> 
> I DMed him about his special reserve exclusive box cause I thought it was realistic, it’s 10 grand.
> 
> He did say it’s exclusive stuff for high end commercial grows but it’s still pretty expensive.


I misspoke...what I saw wasn't a box, think it was like 10 assorted packs for $400. Ya $10k on beans is a bit crazy.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 30, 2020)

He's been releasing a lot of boxes and/or sets lately. I know he had a Gelato one that he released with like 7 different packs in it a little while back. I got the Jealousy and Ice Cream Cake box sets. The Jealousy came with 4 packs total, one bx and 3 crosses. The ICC came with 3, the bx and two crosses. 

I saw his post about the special reserve thing and was curious about it but I figured it would be more than I wanted to spend, but that's a lot more lol.

He said hes having more set come out in Nov/Dec. Pablo's Revenge is coming out next Friday I think and he just posted a little bit ago about a "Punisher Pack" that comes out the week after I think. He was also teasing a Jungle Cake bx box set and possibly a Runtz one after their $700 drop lol.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 30, 2020)

These were the jealousy packs. I already started a few of the bx.


----------



## Gno702 (Nov 2, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Cool to see this thread come up, I'm waiting on a some Tiki cuts once they're ready. Does anyone know the lineage of Jealousy? I've tried searching all over but I just keep seeing the box set come up, nothing about the individual strain


Gelato 41 x sherbert bx1 seed junky


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hey you could always Pay J-Beezy $120,000 for 500 seeds / your own strain no one else has . The special reserve exclusive box well it maybe 10g which is a little rich for my blood.
If i owned a big fat facility that's a drop in a bucket just better make sure your works ain't taking extra snips or you will have another ? what do they call that again oh yah Lump-Statues .


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Apalchen (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm seriously about to flower out about half a room full of tiki breeder cuts in abount a month they going from small cup like pots to 2 gallons to veg in the morning. I'll continue to update this list with progress pictures along the way. I'm super picky so I'll be able to tell ya which breeder cuts are worth having around.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 3, 2020)

Tiki is my top 3 breeders, im sad theres no huge thread on him yet I was excited to see finished runs of his gear


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha thats so weird that this was started today, swear I didn't see it. I'll erase my post. I was thinking of starting a Tiki page last week because I couldn't find one here...anyways this is awesome, let's get rocking....I have the ICC x jealousy I'm going to get wet very soon-
> View attachment 4728374
> View attachment 4728375


How did you get this single pack? I thought it was only included in the Jealousy Box Set?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 3, 2020)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> How did you get this single pack? I thought it was only included in the Jealousy Box Set?


He released some of the single packs a couple days after the box set dropped.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 3, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> He released some of the single packs a couple days after the box set dropped.


Cool cool i only pay attention to weekend drops so i guess i missed it. Thanks for the info tho, maybe in the future he will do other seperate drops for extra packs.


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 3, 2020)

That jealousy looks really good, the breeder cut was available for 1k, but it's hard for me drop that on one cut when I still have so much to buy to get my rooms fully dialed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2020)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Tiki is my top 3 breeders, im sad theres no huge thread on him yet I was excited to see finished runs of his gear


Don't worry this thread will get huge, its the way around here. Not to long ago thugpug was lil known breeder who was just known with growers, now he's retired(well from medical issues) but he's retired with expenses paid, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> That jealousy looks really good, the breeder cut was available for 1k, but it's hard for me drop that on one cut when I still have so much to buy to get my rooms fully dialed.


Ya I was about to pull the trigger and buy a $1k cut. Its not a big $ drop when your running a nice flower room, it just seems a bit much to pay on a cut that you don't know how well its going to run. I mean it can take 2 runs to really dial in any cut and even then that $1k cut might not be for you and you'll be on to the next better thing.


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I was about to pull the trigger and buy a $1k cut. Its not a big $ drop when your running a nice flower room, it just seems a bit much to pay on a cut that you don't know how well its going to run. I mean it can take 2 runs to really dial in any cut and even then that $1k cut might not be for you and you'll be on to the next better thing.


Yeah I mean I could swing it but I need to buy a couple quest dehuey and some more AC. I agree though I almost did for the forbidden runtz cut from tiki but id really want to smoke some first cause Im so picky I'd prob not even like it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 3, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Yeah I mean I could swing it but I need to buy a couple quest dehuey and some more AC. I agree though I almost did for the forbidden runtz cut from tiki but id really want to smoke some first cause Im so picky I'd prob not even like it.


Ya I settled for a $350 compound breeders cut of jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gealto) from when Jeff was still at compound, can't wait to run this shit. I have to get a quest dehu at my 2nd spot. You run mini splits for a/c? Got a 2- ton daiken in flower room in my basement, love that thing.

Also anyone and everyone please post when tiki does a drop, I always miss big drops, just got lucky last time. His shit sold out in like 3 mins on neptune when I bought my pack. Tried to throw a few more packs in cart and they were gone- disappeared from my checkout cart by the time I checked out. Lol


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I settled for a $350 compound breeders cut of jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gealto) from when Jeff was still at compound, can't wait to run this shit. I have to get a quest dehu at my 2nd spot. You run mini splits for a/c? Got a 2- ton daiken in flower room in my basement, love that thing.
> 
> Also anyone and everyone please post when tiki does a drop, I always miss big drops, just got lucky last time. His shit sold out in like 3 mins on neptune when I bought my pack. Tried to throw a few more packs in cart and they were gone- disappeared from my checkout cart by the time I checked out. Lol


Yeah I just dropped almost 900 on cuts but got a bunch of diff ones. Bunch of tiki cuts, gelato 33, and one bulletproof genetics breeder cut. 

I bought a mr cool 36k btu for one room here and gonna buy something else for other room I think, want something with a little more power. I had a daikin 2 ton at last spot it's still sitting inside my other house aa I never could get it to work right, pretty sure my installers were idiots though and next time I make it down there gonna grab it for veg room. 

I need 2 quest 225, one for each flower room.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also anyone and everyone please post when tiki does a drop, I always miss big drops, just got lucky last time. His shit sold out in like 3 mins on neptune when I bought my pack. Tried to throw a few more packs in cart and they were gone- disappeared from my checkout cart by the time I checked out. Lol


He's doing one this Friday and next Friday. I think it's the Pablos Revenge that comes out friday and his punisher pack comes out next friday at Neptune or Nucleus. He's been teasing a lot for Nov/Dec so it seems like there will be one every week or every other week and usually on Friday's.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also anyone and everyone please post when tiki does a drop, I always miss big drops, just got lucky last time. His shit sold out in like 3 mins on neptune when I bought my pack. Tried to throw a few more packs in cart and they were gone- disappeared from my checkout cart by the time I checked out. Lol





LeftOurEyes said:


> He's doing one this Friday and next Friday. I think it's the Pablos Revenge that comes out friday and his punisher pack comes out next friday at Neptune or Nucleus. He's been teasing a lot for Nov/Dec so it seems like there will be one every week or every other week and usually on Friday's.


Just picked up a pack of Pablos Revenge  from Nucleus Seed Bank


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 4, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Just picked up a pack of Pablos Revenge  from Nucleus Seed Bank


Weird Nucleus has it listed in their site now, yet earlier today posted on IG that it's coming out Friday.


----------



## AnonymousChucker (Nov 4, 2020)

Running Tiki's Wedding Punch x Trop Zskittlez right now....just flipped them maybe 2 weeks ago.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 4, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Weird Nucleus has it listed in their site now, yet earlier today posted on IG that it's coming out Friday.View attachment 4733912


....and now they're gone


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 5, 2020)

All my tiki icc x jealousy beans cracked with healthy white spiked taps and are in soil. 100% germ rate. Thew in glass of water for 40 minutes then into damp paper towel near heater for 72hrs and already some long tap roots.


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 7, 2020)

Pablo's Revenge ,la venganza del Patron
I could take them ,if I say 4min is a lot, they sold out very fast
How did you do tiki freaks jajaj
good smokes!


----------



## 49ers_420 (Nov 9, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> Pablo's Revenge ,la venganza del Patron
> I could take them ,if I say 4min is a lot, they sold out very fast
> How did you do tiki freaks jajaj
> good smokes!
> View attachment 4736315


First tiki purchase, glad I snagged a pack


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 9, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> Pablo's Revenge ,la venganza del Patron
> I could take them ,if I say 4min is a lot, they sold out very fast
> How did you do tiki freaks jajaj
> good smokes!
> View attachment 4736315


Dude nice glad you got tiki so at least you get some good result with the overpriced runtz brand you bought, lol.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 10, 2020)

If anyone missed Pablos Revenge and still wants it, Nucleus has it on their site again. I think theses were the non-pays from the friday drop.


----------



## Gno702 (Nov 10, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I settled for a $350 compound breeders cut of jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gealto) from when Jeff was still at compound, can't wait to run this shit. I have to get a quest dehu at my 2nd spot. You run mini splits for a/c? Got a 2- ton daiken in flower room in my basement, love that thing.
> 
> Also anyone and everyone please post when tiki does a drop, I always miss big drops, just got lucky last time. His shit sold out in like 3 mins on neptune when I bought my pack. Tried to throw a few more packs in cart and they were gone- disappeared from my checkout cart by the time I checked out. Lol


He just dropped at Neptune and platinum and nucleus


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude nice glad you got tiki so at least you get some good result with the overpriced runtz brand you bought, lol.


I think this will not be possible,
the fucking neptune canceled the order with no answer, he fucked me with the 2 packs and with my money,
no tiki no money back a pure shit no answer,
i complete the order in minutes to drop but
they resell the product without stock ,
never more i buy it in the neptune shit bank thieve
be careful


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> I think this will not be possible,
> the fucking neptune canceled the order with no answer, he fucked me with the 2 packs and with my money,
> no tiki no money back a pure shit no answer,
> i complete the order in minutes to drop but
> ...


Really dude, I think of neptune as one of the bigger banks, that don't pull that shit. Call them out with email, if they kept and stole your money that's fucking bullshit and say you'll put em on blast on the forum like rollitup. That sucks dude, so how much are you losing and do they have at the moment? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2020)

Just saw above post for $240, that bullshit dude, don't stand for that, I don't understand how they can just take your money. Its been 5 days and still no word?


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 11, 2020)

the only mail they response says is cancelled the order, they no says more words
why?
because they resell the tiki products without stock available, i pay minuts after and the system not work fine
i send 4 email with the voucher payments
and no response,
i buy alot from neptune but now the last time


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 11, 2020)

That's really strange, Neptune has had great customer service for me. I had freebie get left out that was advertised with my order, they sent it out the same day notified. That package was said to be delivered but never showed up they sent out another one the same day we told them, when it was totally the post office fault. Ended up getting both packs one was just late, emailed and all they said was thanks for letting them know.


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 11, 2020)

i make 4 order the last 1-2 month and ok
the same way,
this last was the only with trouble 
i hope they give me some solution soon
the only thing can have do is send email but i dont live sending more mail for nothing so whatever ,

good smokes !!


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 13, 2020)

I have news!!
after having to send them more than 10 emails and going through a pre-heart attack jajaj
lovely neptune corrected the problem,

or what it seems since it was done manually,(first time this problem happen)
he gave me the shipping number

the normal thing was 20-30 days in my hand, now with the covid shit about 3-4 months especially on these Christmas dates,so in 2021 I hope to see them,

buying seeds outside the USA is like going to the casino and playing roulette

good smokes!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 14, 2020)

rmzrmz said:


> I have news!!
> after having to send them more than 10 emails and going through a pre-heart attack jajaj
> lovely neptune corrected the problem,
> 
> ...


Glad neptune sorted it out, figured they would, they've always been good to me, I have always got orders in my hand from neptune 100% every time, think they have a sister site- platinum seedbank as well.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 16, 2020)

Top marks to Nucleus for coming through with the Pablo's Revenge when I ordered 2 days before the drop


Any one else get a pin badge?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 16, 2020)

Icc x jealousy are moving right along just popped thru the soil around 10/7


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 16, 2020)

Here's a shot of all of em, only one is a lil behind and smaller but was the last to shed her(hopefully) seed shell-


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 16, 2020)

man I gotta get some tiki


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 16, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> man I gotta get some tiki


Ya you do, I'm stoked to find a great keeper pheno, I mean icc x jealousy(gelato 41 x sherbert bx1) shit is going to be insane, lot of heat in that lineage. This cross is almost to fire...lol


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 16, 2020)

the name jealousy piques curiosity


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 16, 2020)

Wedding Punch x Tropical Zskittlez #1 from Tiki.


----------



## Railage (Nov 16, 2020)

Germinating 20 Pirate Milks ‍ we’ll see how it goes


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 16, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> the name jealousy piques curiosity


Gelato 41 x sherbert bx1...it should


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 22, 2020)

Anyone run the gushers x sunset sherbert bx? Got a few going into flower next week. Ill get pics once they're flowering good.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Nov 22, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone run the gushers x sunset sherbert bx? Got a few going into flower next week. Ill get pics once they're flowering good.


Don't be shy with the pics. I've got a pack that im hoping to get to in the late winter or early spring. Something about that cross sounds right.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 23, 2020)

Meh not a Gushers fan bag appeal isn't their Tiki is cool but gushers i will pass like i did on the crane drop.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 23, 2020)

Tiki's Wedding Punch x Trop Zskittles with that fade...also has a distinctive sweet smelI. Pulled this clone and plan on dropping a couple more to hunt through. Next up Pirate's Milk and Jealousy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Meh not a Gushers fan bag appeal isn't their Tiki is cool but gushers i will pass like i did on the crane drop.


33 has kick butt flavor, same with sunset sherbert. As far as bag appeal goes im not too concerned. I've got plenty that meet that criteria.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 23, 2020)

Anyone running the Forbidden Zskittlez cross?


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 30, 2020)

So I'm thinking of picking up one of the more expensive breeder cuts from tiki. Here is what's available what do you guys think ?
Singapore sling
Forbidden runtz
Jealousy
Lemon mints
Cold snap 
Mac stomper


----------



## Gno702 (Nov 30, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> So I'm thinking of picking up one of the more expensive breeder cuts from tiki. Here is what's available what do you guys think ?
> Singapore sling
> Forbidden runtz
> Jealousy
> ...


Hey bro where are you finding his cuts 
I have been on a mad hunt any info I would appreciate


----------



## Apalchen (Nov 30, 2020)

Che


Gno702 said:


> Hey bro where are you finding his cuts
> I have been on a mad hunt any info I would appreciate


Check out tiki ig page he list all his clone suppliers by state. If your in Mi with a medical card dm me and i will point ya in the direction of a rep for this state.


----------



## Jelleko (Dec 6, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> That jealousy looks really good, the breeder cut was available for 1k, but it's hard for me drop that on one cut when I still have so much to buy to get my rooms fully dialed.


Where do you find these breeder cuts? I'm totally interested


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 6, 2020)

Jelleko said:


> Where do you find these breeder cuts? I'm totally interested


Tiki posted a list of his official clone vendors a little while ago on IG.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGbKDZEBdcx3Fc7KuGhxNEnyoKdZi9oLpgom5c0/


----------



## wilson510 (Dec 6, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Che
> 
> Check out tiki ig page he list all his clone suppliers by state. If your in Mi with a medical card dm me and i will point ya in the direction of a rep for this state.


anything in cali?


----------



## Railage (Dec 13, 2020)

17 Pirate Milks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 18, 2020)

My bro has 1 gushers x sherbert bx that smells great. Berry fruity gelato. Ill get pics a some point here. Should be tasty af


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> So I'm thinking of picking up one of the more expensive breeder cuts from tiki. Here is what's available what do you guys think ?
> Singapore sling
> Forbidden runtz
> Jealousy
> ...


Hahaha dude when you post about being able to get cuts, they swarm on here like sharks lol...


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Railage said:


> 17 Pirate Milks
> 
> View attachment 4767518


Ya bud! Look slightly better than the Larry bird lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

I got blazed today and ate a whole bag of candy cane Hershey Kisses, just took a red and white colored poop.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha dude when you post about being able to get cuts, they swarm on here like sharks lol...


Right, I've said multiple times on this post where to look for the list of clone vendors (tikis ig before anyone else asks).

I'm about to send these tiki cuts to the flower room, they will veg into their new pots for a week or two and get flipped.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> Right, I've said multiple times on this post where to look for the list of clone vendors (tikis ig before anyone else asks).
> 
> I'm about to send these tiki cuts to the flower room, they will veg into their new pots for a week or two and get flipped.


Ya my icc x jealousy just got transplanted, taking cuts soon and sending em into the phenohinting flower room.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya my icc x jealousy just got transplanted, taking cuts soon and sending em into the phenohinting flower room.


I wanna build a spot for pheno hunting in my garage, but for now I'm just having to run some in the flower room. Not really looking forward to another mixed run but oh well, it will keep me busy and give me and the patients some variety.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2020)

Gushers x sunset sherbert bx, shitty pic 
Smell is unique fruity/rainbow sherbert type smell.


----------



## Railage (Dec 20, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> So I'm thinking of picking up one of the more expensive breeder cuts from tiki. Here is what's available what do you guys think ?
> Singapore sling
> Forbidden runtz
> Jealousy
> ...


Those all just dropped in Oklahoma too, plus some, I might pick some up.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 20, 2020)

Railage said:


> Those all just dropped in Oklahoma too, plus some, I might pick some up.


I decided to wait to pick up anymore, I just got a bunch of tiki clones last month and they are getting ready to go into flower. Having to keep cuts of a bunch of different stuff while deciding what to keep is gonna be a chore that I'm not looking forward too.


----------



## Railage (Dec 20, 2020)

Apalchen said:


> I decided to wait to pick up anymore, I just got a bunch of tiki clones last month and they are getting ready to go into flower. Having to keep cuts of a bunch of different stuff while deciding what to keep is gonna be a chore that I'm not looking forward too.


I emailed the nursery (I guess it’s a nursery I don’t know) that has them so see what’s up, hopefully they’re not available until I can see yours pretty well flowered out =)


----------



## SourDeezz (Dec 20, 2020)

Are these the cuts that are selling for $500 a pop?


----------



## Railage (Dec 20, 2020)

SourDeezz said:


> Are these the cuts that are selling for $500 a pop?


 Not the ones I just said.... They’re a grand each from the place I emailed.


----------



## SourDeezz (Dec 20, 2020)

A grand?!??! I'm in the wrong business, lol. Keep a few mothers, snip some cuts.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 20, 2020)

SourDeezz said:


> Are these the cuts that are selling for $500 a pop?


They were 50% off for a minute during black Friday. But yeah that one list was all the 1k cuts.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 20, 2020)

I got a bunch of tiki cuts and a few other cuts for 900, there was a long list to choose from and only a few were 1k. I didn't get any of those, that post I made with list a few post back was because they were on sale at that time and I was thinking about grabbing some but just don't have room atm.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 20, 2020)

Railage said:


> Not the ones I just said.... They’re a grand each from the place I emailed.


Are they selling to the public yet? Last I asked, they are only dealing to licensed grows.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 22, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Are they selling to the public yet? Last I asked, they are only dealing to licensed grows.


You can get them but it depends on where you live .


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 22, 2020)

I know a guy who got some but he an asshole !


----------



## Houdeeni (Dec 25, 2020)

I’ve been a member for a awhile but haven’t been on here in a long time.

I finally got some tiki seeds today (yayyy for the power pack!!). I figured I’d check out if there’s any forum talk about him. To my surprise this came up. Glad to see it’s active.

I see you guys were talking about clones. How does a guy like myself get those?

Can anyone enlighten me how one can claim to have runtz seeds if they aren’t the originator of the strain? I’m not throwing any shade in any way. I’m genuinely curious how that works.

Im a card holder in Michigan.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 25, 2020)

Houdeeni said:


> Can anyone enlighten me how one can claim to have runtz seeds if they aren’t the originator of the strain? I’m not throwing any shade in any way. I’m genuinely curious how that works.


The breeder can give them some seeds lol. Other than that you'd get a clone of Runtz, then either "self" it making a S1 out of it or you could "back cross" it or BX to get seeds of it. There are small advantages and disadvantages for both ways. Neither ways are identical to the original, but will be very close and in some cases might actually be better.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 26, 2020)

So my icc x jealousy have showed their sex in veg, well most- think I have about 6 fems. I'll be taking cuts soon and these plants will be getting thrown in flower within 2 weeks. Also- getting some crazy loud smells from these plants, always a good sign in veg...


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 26, 2020)

Last pic you see she throwing some nice pistils^^^


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 27, 2020)

A few shot of Tiki Rain about 18 days into flower.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> A few shot of Tiki Rain about 18 days into flower. View attachment 4779260View attachment 4779261


Is this from seed? I have a cut of this I haven't tried yet, should b flipping soon.


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 27, 2020)

Just dropped my first run with Tiki an hour or so ago.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> A few shot of Tiki Rain about 18 days into flower. View attachment 4779260View attachment 4779261


Nope this is his breeder's cut of Tiki rain.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 27, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Nope this is his breeder's cut of Tiki rain.


Awesome keep posting updates if you can it's the same cut I got.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 5, 2021)

I can still belive in the human race
tikimadman vaccine without side effects....
happy 2021


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 5, 2021)

....


----------



## Gno702 (Jan 5, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> Are these the cuts that are selling for $500 a pop?


Hit up Neptune seed bank scroll down to clones all tiki madman breeder cuts


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 5, 2021)

Gno702 said:


> Hit up Neptune seed bank scroll down to clones all tiki madman breeder cuts


He selling them for 500 too bud lol


----------



## Gno702 (Jan 5, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> He selling them for 500 too bud lol


Lmao yep there taxing


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 5, 2021)

Gushers x sherbert bx, shitty pic but plant looks good. A lot of colors in the fade, smells like fruity licorice, pretty loud.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 6, 2021)

I just ordered the banana punch combo pack and Tokyo sunset off Neptune. im having a hard time not ordering the gushersx sunset too.
but iv spent all my allowance for the year all ready. fuck


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 14, 2021)

I threw my name in the hat for the tester signup that he did over xmas.



This was waiting for me in the mail when I got home today.


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 14, 2021)

Just in case any of you didn't see Neptune seed bank has breeder cuts from tiki right.


----------



## SourDeezz (Jan 14, 2021)

Yeah, a nice $500 for a snip.


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 14, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> Yeah, a nice $500 for a snip.


That's not too bad considering some of those same cuts were 1k here locally in Mi.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 15, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> I threw my name in the hat for the tester signup that he did over xmas.
> 
> View attachment 4796321
> 
> This was waiting for me in the mail when I got home today.


how did you get set up with the tiki testers?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 15, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> how did you get set up with the tiki testers?


He posted an email on Christmas to his IG account that you used to apply to be a tester. I did too and got a pack of Watermelon Zkittlez x Tropical Zkittlez.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 15, 2021)

snap i dont use IG. im missing out.
I look forward to seeing them grown out.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 15, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> how did you get set up with the tiki testers?


He put out an ig blast with an email addy on it for a few days around Christmas.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 15, 2021)

Keep me posted if he is running it again if you dont mind. Id love some testers.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Jan 15, 2021)

Blueberry bref said:


> I threw my name in the hat for the tester signup that he did over xmas.
> This was waiting for me in the mail when I got home today.


Nice looks like you got an actual pack not a tester. That came in the Bulletproof collab pack. So either he didnt have enough testers to send (he said he sent 800 packs out) or everything is a tester to him. Most tester packs say tester not for sale.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 15, 2021)

I noticed Neptune has restocked a bunch of tiki stuff.
I wish i had more money theres a few id love to pick up.


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 15, 2021)

I flipped all my tiki breeder cut clones today. I'll start posting picture once things get interesting. 

I got fudge Ripple, acai mints, devil driver, pirate cake, tropicana bannana, tiki rain, zittlez ice cream, jigglers.

Also have a gelato 33, animal cookies, gorilla breath, and a breeders cut bullet proof genetics candy master star dawg.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 16, 2021)

Tiki Rain Breeders cut day 40 sorry for the LED yellow look i'll take some more later


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Tiki Rain Breeders cut day 40 sorry for the LED yellow look i'll take some more laterView attachment 4797977View attachment 4797978View attachment 4797980View attachment 4797981


Looks good man, what do you think so far


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 17, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> Looks good man, what do you think so far


It's fire for sure !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 17, 2021)

Here she is in better light


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 17, 2021)

has any one seen any breeder cuts for sale in Canada? id love to get a hold of a few


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 17, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> has any one seen any breeder cuts for sale in Canada? id love to get a hold of a few


Nope and it's cold as hell right now they might not make it .


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 17, 2021)

Ya I guess your right might be smarter to wait till spring . Its always a prick job trying to find quality genetics where I live.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 17, 2021)

Ive got a couple of packs of tiki seeds coming in the mail but wont be able to get them going for a month or two.


----------



## Kanesauce (Jan 18, 2021)

Tiki is on the rise, this thread is about to blow up.

I was very fortunate to get a tester pack. 
My good friend gifted me a pack of Space Booty from the Tiki/Bulletproof set. They're still in veg so ill update when I have a chance.


----------



## Romis (Jan 18, 2021)

Kanesauce said:


> Tiki is on the rise, this thread is about to blow up.
> 
> I was very fortunate to get a tester pack.
> My good friend gifted me a pack of Space Booty from the Tiki/Bulletproof set. They're still in veg so ill update when I have a chance.
> ...



No lie. Tiki is on the rise. I saw one breeder get mad at Tiki so he must be doing something right. He's changing the game with his clone drops too....


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 18, 2021)

Romis said:


> No lie. Tiki is on the rise. I saw one breeder get mad at Tiki so he must be doing something right. He's changing the game with his clone drops too....


Yeah it seems a TON of growers up here in mi been running his gear and now it's spreading to other places. I've heard the fudge Ripple cut is one of the best I picked up from someone that's already run pretty much all of em. I'm hopeful that I'll like a few more of them too, but that's why I picked up such a variety to try, different grow rooms make a big difference in strains.


----------



## Muzzle2 (Jan 20, 2021)

Great thread, I def want to try this stuff out! So when they sell regular seeds, we won't know if it's female until flowering?


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Jan 20, 2021)

Muzzle2 said:


> Great thread, I def want to try this stuff out! So when they sell regular seeds, we won't know if it's female until flowering?


You can take a small part of the leaf early on and send it in for testing to determine sex but otherwise ya, just wait until flowering to sex it visually


----------



## rmzrmz (Jan 21, 2021)

GUAVA GELATO x ZKITTLEZ CAKE


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 21, 2021)

Got a few tiki madmans in the mix


----------



## Kanesauce (Jan 22, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> Got a few tiki madmans in the mix


Wow... you have good taste. Solfire, Surfrseeds, and wyeast!!!


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 22, 2021)

thnx ill post when i get them in dirt probably another 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## ktmracer51 (Jan 23, 2021)

Got these on Thursday. Will report back down the road. Never grown gelato but, stem rub smells like what folks have described gelato smell to be similar to. Distinctive smell.


----------



## Drewsnutz (Jan 24, 2021)

All I said on an IG post was " Hey your Sour Tropical Zkittlez is in the Rainbow Box Set but you just sent out hundreds as "testers", did you test these before you sold them in a $550 box set?" and I GET BLOCKED FROM HIS IG. Did that come off as rude? If I spent 100+ on a pack and found out it was given away as a "tester" a month later, I would want my money back. Keep riding this pollen chuckers train all the way to Seed Junky status so all these gelato crosses will be worth something so I can get rid of them.


----------



## Romis (Jan 24, 2021)

Drewsnutz said:


> All I said on an IG post was " Hey your Sour Tropical Zkittlez is in the Rainbow Box Set but you just sent out hundreds as "testers", did you test these before you sold them in a $550 box set?" and I GET BLOCKED FROM HIS IG. Did that come off as rude? If I spent 100+ on a pack and found out it was given away as a "tester" a month later, I would want my money back. Keep riding this pollen chuckers train all the way to Seed Junky status so all these gelato crosses will be worth something so I can get rid of them.


Only time will tell. Wish him the best, since I'm trying to get some Tiki seeds now lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 25, 2021)

Drewsnutz said:


> All I said on an IG post was " Hey your Sour Tropical Zkittlez is in the Rainbow Box Set but you just sent out hundreds as "testers", did you test these before you sold them in a $550 box set?" and I GET BLOCKED FROM HIS IG. Did that come off as rude? If I spent 100+ on a pack and found out it was given away as a "tester" a month later, I would want my money back. Keep riding this pollen chuckers train all the way to Seed Junky status so all these gelato crosses will be worth something so I can get rid of them.


oh you want your product tested do yah ? lol 
Well better go back in a time machine no one is testing their shit like that now a days. It's just the truth of the matter sure they throw 50 in a cup and if most of them pop you good go green light that bitch quick before someone else drops their CROSSES first. i can name at the very least 15 to 20 breeders chucking and you know what it wont change it's called supply and demand. 
I'm sure tiki is testing some of his stuff but i find it hard to believe he testing it all i will say one thing tho he's a really cool dude in my book i have had a few Convo's with him on IG threw dm and he don't know me i'm not making him money or even here to tell you to buy or not to buy his gear . 

Just the simple fact is Everyone is Releasing Untested gear. Not everyone has 2 years to test out a product by the time they release it no one will want them anymore because most people ride the Hype train .


----------



## Romis (Jan 25, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> oh you want your product tested do yah ? lol
> Well better go back in a time machine no one is testing their shit like that now a days. It's just the truth of the matter sure they throw 50 in a cup and if most of them pop you good go green light that bitch quick before someone else drops their CROSSES first. i can name at the very least 15 to 20 breeders chucking and you know what it wont change it's called supply and demand.
> I'm sure tiki is testing some of his stuff but i find it hard to believe he testing it all i will say one thing tho he's a really cool dude in my book i have had a few Convo's with him on IG threw dm and he don't know me i'm not making him money or even here to tell you to buy or not to buy his gear .
> 
> Just the simple fact is Everyone is Releasing Untested gear. Not everyone has 2 years to test out a product by the time they release it no one will want them anymore because most people ride the Hype train .


I wouldn't say nobody is testing now and days. Just the one's that actually give a fuck. 

Some good examples. 

CSI and CAP still give a fuck.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 25, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> I'm sure tiki is testing some of his stuff but i find it hard to believe he testing it all i will say one thing tho he's a really cool dude in my book i have had a few Convo's with him on IG threw dm and he don't know me i'm not making him money or even here to tell you to buy or not to buy his gear .


I'm not defending him necessarily here, but I see most breeders say they allow only positive comments on their page. I don't like this if they are just hiding something, but I also see some breeders get a lot of people commenting just to shit talk for no reason too. In that context I totally understand them just deleting a bunch of bullshit comments. 

As far as tiki he seems like a real good dude to me too. I had a seed bank mess up several orders, most of them from tiki. The last time I sent money the seedbank said they accidentally over sold. The seedbank mentioned it to him and tiki sent me a free pack of a different strain to make it up to me. The mistake had nothing to do with him but he still was nice enough to try and make it right.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 26, 2021)

Romis said:


> I wouldn't say nobody is testing now and days. Just the one's that actually give a fuck.
> 
> Some good examples.
> 
> CSI and CAP still give a fuck.


Well said and i would also like to say i have no way of knowing how many people anyone breeder has testing for them i just see shit with my own eyes and 2+2 = 4 .
If you want some worked gear buy a pack of F5 or F8 not an F1 their are plenty of Breeders that have this type of gear but a lot of people are chasing that "Unicorn" kind of like scratch tickets you never win big but if you do oh man how sweet it is ! "wouldn't know myself think the most i only won was $500".


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 29, 2021)

Definitely going to have to keep up with this thread. Been itching to pull the trigger on some Tiki gear just haven’t been set on one yet, except the Lemon Cherry Gelato x Açaí Mints, and they sold out by the time i clicked checkout. There should be some really really good cuts to be found in his Fudge Ripple crosses though for sure, and if U got his cut of FR U should be in for a real treat if U like funky gassy OG and Gelato terps. Ran WY East Farms FR from seed and it’s definitely the truth. Basically Gelato 41 dipped in straight lemon juice and diesel fuel, tasted exactly like it smelled, gorgeous bag appeal, and threw the fuck down. Glad i still got one pack in the vault.


----------



## Apalchen (Feb 2, 2021)

So, I don't have any close ups and prob won't til later in flower, atleast not without the orange tint, I lost my glasses and try to stay out of the room when lights off. 

The whole right side of the room is the clones I got from state genetics, mostly tiki cuts or cuts verified by him. Left side of room is almost all modified mints, with the exception of two critical kush plants so I have something else to smoke on. 

These pics were taking on day 15 of flower so just a coupl days ago. I'll be defoliating and maybe lowering lights in a few days so I'll post some more pics then. 






My canopy is all over the damn place, I think maybe I fed too much silica during the first week of flower or something as I didn't get much stretch like usual,and that is when I'm able to do the most training to even it up. I think I'll have to lower my lights some to get good penetration.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 4, 2021)

Pretty scumbag to send out packs as testers that you just sold for hundreds. Glad I passed on this guy when I first heard about him. Seems like there's so many breeders chucking all the hype stuff. There's so much good genetics out there that aren't a grand a cut or even a hundred a pack. Unfortunately most people are suckers for trends and why it perpetuates itself. 

What I can't comprehend is why the hype? It's not like they're winning cups with these cuts, so what's the hype about? Cheerleaders on IG? perceived exclusivity? 

It's like a race of who can breed the new hype to the old hype and get it out quicker than the next guy/gal. Look at all the "breeders" that dropped runtz crosses recently. Lame af. No originality.


----------



## Muzzle2 (Feb 8, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Pretty scumbag to send out packs as testers that you just sold for hundreds. Glad I passed on this guy when I first heard about him. Seems like there's so many breeders chucking all the hype stuff. There's so much good genetics out there that aren't a grand a cut or even a hundred a pack. Unfortunately most people are suckers for trends and why it perpetuates itself.
> 
> What I can't comprehend is why the hype? It's not like they're winning cups with these cuts, so what's the hype about? Cheerleaders on IG? perceived exclusivity?
> 
> It's like a race of who can breed the new hype to the old hype and get it out quicker than the next guy/gal. Look at all the "breeders" that dropped runtz crosses recently. Lame af. No originality.


i Completely understand you, that’s how I feel, but at the same time I’m having trouble finding legitimate seed banks. I’ve worked with attitude Swedbank no success


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 9, 2021)

Muzzle2 said:


> i Completely understand you, that’s how I feel, but at the same time I’m having trouble finding legitimate seed banks. I’ve worked with attitude Swedbank no success


Where are you located? Country wise. I've never heard of someone having issues with attitude, I haven't used them in like ten years but they always came through. 

I can recommend a couple seed banks, great Lake genetics has great breeders with packs for less than a hundred, with plenty of deals to be had too. Glo seed bank has good prices but isn't as refined to deal with as GLG. There's a few others I've used as well with no issue. Glo also has weekly promotions sent out through email, with really really good deals sometimes. 

If you're in Australia you could have a tough time with any bank tbh. That new technology they've implemented is scary.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 9, 2021)

You guys complaining about a free pack of testers in a box set? See what I just did? One guy who doesn’t know any better said they were sold for hundreds of the box price. I’m another guy who doesn’t know any better and I said they were free. The thread has already went to labeling the breeder a scumbag, yet no one knows what they are tasking about.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 9, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> You guys complaining about a free pack of testers in a box set? See what I just did? One guy who doesn’t know any better said they were sold for hundreds of the box price. I’m another guy who doesn’t know any better and I said they were free. The thread has already went to labeling the breeder a scumbag, yet no one knows what they are tasking about.


If they weren't advertised as testers and people paid as the guy said, than yeah scumbag. If dudes throwing shade and they were actually freebies, and advertised as that, that's on him. 

Tbh though, even if they were advertised as freebies he used them as incentive to promote his product, then turned around and gave them out. If that's true according to this guy lol. That's not very honourable.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 9, 2021)

I dunno personally I think people are getting mad about nothing, it just all depends on how you look at it. He could of given away some packs that didn't sell out because when you get testers you're supposed to post pics on IG which gives Tiki some advertising. He might not have sent that specific strain out so much as a tester as much as just to get pics of it online for advertising instead of just sitting on them. 

Just funny to me that no one knows his intentions but yet you are sure now he is not honorable for giving out some free seeds lol. I mean if he is selling untested seeds then giving them away after that does kinda suck, but if he just had extras and wanted to get some pics online then not so much. People are just quick to judge without really knowing the story.


----------



## Apalchen (Feb 9, 2021)

The hype chasing is real though, when lbs move quicker cause of a name. In legal states if you want to move product in state, name matters. I’ve been growing a long ass time now and I know it’s bull shit. But it is what it is, the market wants what it wants. Makes growing a bit more complicated but it keeps me on my toes and involved.

The right side of the room is almost all tiki cuts, left side is almost all modified mints. Plants did not stretch near as much as I had hoped, the only thing I can think of is I fed too much silica too early. So I removed the second layer of trellis and set the lights at about 30-32 inches from the tops. These are on day 25, not running c02 in this room yet cause I am air cooling atm.


----------



## Angus Hung (Feb 10, 2021)

Looks good.
what are your thoughts on the tiki cuts?


----------



## Apalchen (Feb 10, 2021)

Angus Hung said:


> Looks good.
> what are your thoughts on the tiki cuts?


I won’t know til I smoke em, all I can say so far is they came healthy. Some have a nice stem rub, but nothing really matters to me besides how they smoke and then how they yield. I’ve thrown out a lot of really nice smelling or flavorful plants cause they don’t hit hard enough in the high department.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> The hype chasing is real though, when lbs move quicker cause of a name. In legal states if you want to move product in state, name matters. I’ve been growing a long ass time now and I know it’s bull shit. But it is what it is, the market wants what it wants. Makes growing a bit more complicated but it keeps me on my toes and involved.
> 
> The right side of the room is almost all tiki cuts, left side is almost all modified mints. Plants did not stretch near as much as I had hoped, the only thing I can think of is I fed too much silica too early. So I removed the second layer of trellis and set the lights at about 30-32 inches from the tops. These are on day 25, not running c02 in this room yet cause I am air cooling atm.
> 
> ...


Hey bud have you noticed certain strains don't like silca as much as others or have weird reactions to it. I keep my silca feeding to 2.5 to 3.5 MLS per a gal now and it seems to be key. I feel like you should never go above 5 MLS per a gal. I do love silca though, it toughens up the plants and makes them sturdy and able to handle heat stress especially well( you know for those times when your a/c doesn't kick on in your sealed room because of a power outage, lol) To much and it's turns fans leaves brittle though. My go- to is dynagro protekt, best silca on the market.


----------



## Apalchen (Feb 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey bud have you noticed certain strains don't like silca as much as others or have weird reactions to it. I keep my silca feeding to 2.5 to 3.5 MLS per a gal now and it seems to be key. I feel like you should never go above 5 MLS per a gal. I do love silca though, it toughens up the plants and makes them sturdy and able to handle heat stress especially well( you know for those times when your a/c doesn't kick on in your sealed room because of a power outage, lol) To much and it's turns fans leaves brittle though. My go- to is dynagro protekt, best silca on the market.


I honestly haven’t used it that much, I have been using rhino skin from AN because it doesn’t mess with my PH. I did grab some power si to try but haven’t gotten around to messing with it yet. I have had the same liter bottle of rhino skin for a year now, I used more this run hoping the tougher skin would help keep pm at bay, didn’t think about stunting my stretch. Lesson learned.
I can say these plants all seem very healthy and i have like 15 strains in here.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> I honestly haven’t used it that much, I have been using rhino skin from AN because it doesn’t mess with my PH. I did grab some power si to try but haven’t gotten around to messing with it yet. I have had the same liter bottle of rhino skin for a year now, I used more this run hoping the tougher skin would help keep pm at bay, didn’t think about stunting my stretch. Lesson learned.
> I can say these plants all seem very healthy and i have like 15 strains in here.


Ya protekt is great even as a ph up. I use r/o water, don't use it every watering like once a week if that. Always have to put in the water before anything else though.


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 15, 2021)

Little nugg of Tiki Rain


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey bud have you noticed certain strains don't like silca as much as others or have weird reactions to it. I keep my silca feeding to 2.5 to 3.5 MLS per a gal now and it seems to be key. I feel like you should never go above 5 MLS per a gal. I do love silca though, it toughens up the plants and makes them sturdy and able to handle heat stress especially well( you know for those times when your a/c doesn't kick on in your sealed room because of a power outage, lol) To much and it's turns fans leaves brittle though. My go- to is dynagro protekt, best silca on the market.


Ive noticed that too much silica makes cookies crosses fan leaves get that brittle feel and chem crosses leaves have like a rubbery feel 

I messed up once not knowing that Megacrop already has silica in it and i was adding more

Also noticed the nugs were too hard for my liking 

I never tried Protekt before so I don’t know the concentration but for something like Powersi you’d never need more than 1ml per gal unless you were trying to purposely keep your plants shorter then you’d need 2ml for the first couple weeks of flower 

Silica is a must for any tent/led grower

I used to have alot problems with heat stress and plants growing into the lights before I started using it


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Ive noticed that too much silica makes cookies crosses fan leaves get that brittle feel and chem crosses leaves have like a rubbery feel
> 
> I messed up once not knowing that Megacrop already has silica in it and i was adding more
> 
> ...


For sure


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

So i’ve been meaning to get some gear from Tiki for a while now. Missed out on a lot of boxes/packs i was extremely interested in, and finally snagged 2 packs of his Lemon Cherry Rain(LCG x CR). The Candy Rain in it’s genetics, and the whole debacle with that drop made me very skeptical of any hybrids of it. Seeing how good @BigSco508 ’s Tiki Rain looks(awesome work by the way man), and a whole bunch of other keepers people found from Tiki’s CR crosses definitely put my mind at ease. 

Got an extremely good batch of Lemon Cherry Gelato flower a couple months back, and i must say it was the best Gelato cut(at least from the tiny amount of info i found the consensus said it was a cut, but please correct me if i’m wrong) i’ve tried. So got really high hopes for this cross. 

Tiki has definitely been pumping out a lot of crosses using some of the most “hyped” cuts, so if it was at least three or four years ago i most likely wouldn’t have ordered them, and personally i’m glad there’s breeders out there like Tiki pumping out a lot of good genetics. Can see why some people may take issue with it, but the amount of breeders going passed F2 in their lines are extremely limited, and in my opinion if it wasn’t for breeders like Tiki we wouldn’t have such a vest selection of good genetics at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Railage (Mar 4, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> So i’ve been meaning to get some gear from Tiki for a while now. Missed out on a lot of boxes/packs i was extremely interested in, and finally snagged 2 packs of his Lemon Cherry Rain(LCG x CR). The Candy Rain in it’s genetics, and the whole debacle with that drop made me very skeptical of any hybrids of it. Seeing how good @BigSco508 ’s Tiki Rain looks(awesome work by the way man), and a whole bunch of other keepers people found from Tiki’s CR crosses definitely put my mind at ease.
> 
> Got an extremely good batch of Lemon Cherry Gelato flower a couple months back, and i must say it was the best Gelato cut(at least from the tiny amount of info i found the consensus said it was a cut, but please correct me if i’m wrong) i’ve tried. So got really high hopes for this cross.
> 
> Tiki has definitely been pumping out a lot of crosses using some of the most “hyped” cuts, so if it was at least three or four years ago i most likely wouldn’t have ordered them, and personally i’m glad there’s breeders out there like Tiki pumping out a lot of good genetics. Can see why some people may take issue with it, but the amount of breeders going passed F2 in their lines are extremely limited, and in my opinion if it wasn’t for breeders like Tiki we wouldn’t have such a vest selection of good genetics at very reasonable prices.


I have Pirate Milk day 21 tomorrow (Cereal Milk bagseed x Candy Rain)

I killed 1 so far, do to it herming out. I have like 9 or 10 left. I ain’t even mad though considering it’s genetics, I’m just saying the Candy Rain cross isn’t so bad so far imo.

Also they’re all short or a lil below medium height, slow veg, maybe a 2x stretch on the biggest one

Here’s a day 14 pic from last Friday, they haven’t gotten much taller, you can see all the taller plants, that’s a different strain.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 4, 2021)

Railage said:


> I have Pirate Milk day 21 tomorrow (Cereal Milk bagseed x Candy Rain)
> 
> I killed 1 so far, do to it herming out. I have like 9 or 10 left. I ain’t even mad though considering it’s genetics, I’m just saying the Candy Rain cross isn’t so bad so far imo.
> 
> ...


Damn, sorry to hear that man. Was it only on the lowers, or tops too? Personally if it’s only on a couple of the lowers, it’s not looking like a straight male, it’s only throwing a couple balls that are easy to pluck, and has potential to be a keeper i try to take cuts. i’d say about 60-70% of the time they’ll never give me issues again, but some can be a complete waste of energy/time/money/space, and can see why most people just chuck it. Since CR and hybrids of it can throw out herms, i went with 2 packs. Even though i really should’ve only bought 1, 2 should give me somewhat of a decent amount to hunt through, and hopefully can find one that has close to the same terps LCG does. Appreciate the info though fr, definitely will keep an eye out for any that veg slower than average, and will flip to 12/12 accordingly.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 5, 2021)

Tiki style of advertising on IG is gonna get him some lawsuits...Pirate face on every movie poster from 1979+


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 5, 2021)

Honestly wouldn’t be surprised if a lot of breeders start getting hit with lawsuits. That’s basically free money in these companies pockets. Most of these companies know if they paid to get trademarked, and someone makes money off of that it’s an easy win. if the person getting sued takes it to trial, then loses that’s an even bigger “win” for the company, because the judge will usually hit someone with the highest estimated value(same with criminal 9/10 times they’ll hit someone with the max). Pretty stupid how judges get pissed off for actually having to do their job, instead of just chilling while lawyers try to make an agreement.


----------



## SourDeezz (Mar 5, 2021)

Nate, you're a good man.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 5, 2021)

Candy Rain #2




oswizzle said:


> Tiki style of advertising on IG is gonna get him some lawsuits...Pirate face on every movie poster from 1979+


Agree but I've been enjoying Tiki's marketing, little humour with some nostalgia


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 5, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Candy Rain #2
> View attachment 4844659
> 
> 
> ...


Beastie


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 9, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> The hype chasing is real though, when lbs move quicker cause of a name. In legal states if you want to move product in state, name matters. I’ve been growing a long ass time now and I know it’s bull shit. But it is what it is, the market wants what it wants. Makes growing a bit more complicated but it keeps me on my toes and involved.
> 
> The right side of the room is almost all tiki cuts, left side is almost all modified mints. Plants did not stretch near as much as I had hoped, the only thing I can think of is I fed too much silica too early. So I removed the second layer of trellis and set the lights at about 30-32 inches from the tops. These are on day 25, not running c02 in this room yet cause I am air cooling atm.
> 
> ...


Good stuff keep it up


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 10, 2021)

Wats good with this tiki Clearwater collab


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Wats good with this tiki Clearwater collab


GLO has been taking orders for about a week.All the other banks started taking preorders today

I got Purple Ripple and Specimen X


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2021)

Specimen x and the oreoz cross look good


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 10, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Cool cool i only pay attention to weekend drops so i guess i missed it. Thanks for the info tho, maybe in the future he will do other seperate drops for extra packs.


I was just looking at some earlier. Might be gone by now.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 10, 2021)

Presale live now on Neptune.





Clearwater Genetics - Cannabis Seed Breeder at Neptune Seed Bank


Clearwater Genetics - Cannabis Seed Breeder featuring Sugar Rush, Nut Butter, Jigglers, White Hot Guava, Redline, Mint Smash, Secret Stash, Cake Pop, & more




neptuneseedbank.com


----------



## Railage (Mar 11, 2021)

Day 27 Pirate Milks


----------



## boundybounderson (Mar 11, 2021)

Got a pack of the Specimen X as well. The pic he posted of the Devil Driver mom looked bonkers, so I had to cop.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> Day 27 Pirate Milks
> 
> View attachment 4850203View attachment 4850204View attachment 4850208


Those look nice Railage...tight nodes that look like they go down the whole shoot, damn. How you liking them?


----------



## Railage (Mar 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Those look nice Railage...tight nodes that look like they go down the whole shoot, damn. How you liking them?


Fruity Deliciousness right now which I’m really wanting, they’re stacking hard, look frosty. I’m very pleased right now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> Fruity Deliciousness right now which I’m really wanting, they’re stacking hard, look frosty. I’m very pleased right now.


Ya the stack is great on those man!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 11, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> Nate, you're a good man.


Appreciate it man, just try to be a better man then i was yesterday.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 12, 2021)

went ahead and got that dark n stormy ( maitai 4 x devil driver ) give clearwater n tiki a try


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 12, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> went ahead and got that dark n stormy ( maitai 4 x devil driver ) give clearwater n tiki a try


Not to take anything away from tiki, but you’ll be extremely happy with Clearwaters Maitai 4 dom genotypes.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Tiki style of advertising on IG is gonna get him some lawsuits...Pirate face on every movie poster from 1979+


He won’t get sued at all. His artist is taking older art and transforming it into something new. It’s called fair use. Just like I can take a photo of someone famous and make a drawing of it and call it my art. I love his artists work btw. It’s awesome. He’s winning lots of fans with his smashing hype strains together. I think everyone is suffering from seed release fatigue. Dudes got a drop every single week of something else.


----------



## boundybounderson (Mar 16, 2021)

Anyone's Devil Driver crosses ship?


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 16, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Anyone's Devil Driver crosses ship?


Mines shipped Friday 

supposed to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 16, 2021)

Got my first two packs of Tiki gear hyped to run these


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 17, 2021)

Judging from IG, i thought Tiki would have thousands of pages here, i guess this is a diff community, cool. I only have experience with 2 of his crosses, Pablo's Revenge and his Runtz Bx. Pablo's Revenge on week 8 ish pictured.


----------



## frostfarmer3 (Mar 18, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Judging from IG, i thought Tiki would have thousands of pages here, i guess this is a diff community, cool. I only have experience with 2 of his crosses, Pablo's Revenge and his Runtz Bx. Pablo's Revenge on week 8 ish pictured.


That looks divine what’s the nose on her?


----------



## frostfarmer3 (Mar 18, 2021)

Been reading these forums for years.. finally decided to sign up. Looking forward to all the grow talk I have tiki’s jealousy cut about to flip into flower and his biscotti x pancakes cut getting shipped to me tomorrow grabbing his ice pie cut tomorrow also and I should be set, but now I’m thinking might as well add Pablo’s revenge in there lol. Anyone have experience with any of these?


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 18, 2021)

frostfarmer3 said:


> Been reading these forums for years.. finally decided to sign up. Looking forward to all the grow talk I have tiki’s jealousy cut about to flip into flower and his biscotti x pancakes cut getting shipped to me tomorrow grabbing his ice pie cut tomorrow also and I should be set, but now I’m thinking might as well add Pablo’s revenge in there lol. Anyone have experience with any of these?


the biscotti x pancakes has it been released in seed packs yet?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 18, 2021)

Avant_Gardener said:


> the biscotti x pancakes has it been released in seed packs yet?


Yeah he released biscotti x pancakes awhile back with some other pancake crosses.


----------



## boundybounderson (Mar 18, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Mines shipped Friday
> 
> supposed to be delivered tomorrow


Neptune or a different bank?


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 18, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Yeah he released biscotti x pancakes awhile back with some other pancake crosses.


I'll cross my fingers for a reissue....like I really need more seeds. He seems to do justice to whatever be breeds.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 18, 2021)

Ordered Specimen X and Cool Blue. Never grown *Tikiman,* I do love my* Clearwater* gear. I have some White Hot Screamsicles (white hit guava #18 x creamsicle #4) just going into flower. They are incredibly sexy.
I will be using the Specimen X to knock up a large number of fems-* Clearwater's* Grape Preserves (grape pie x runtz), MAC stackz (MACrib x runtz), Jelly Delicious (WHG #35 x creamsicle #4) and* Wyeast's* Cold fusion (LOAxmenthol x menthol),* Compound's* lemon Apricot (lemon jack x LOA) and *Bloom's* Space guavaz (space runtz x guavaz). Should be a fun run of terps and frost.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 18, 2021)

frostfarmer3 said:


> That looks divine what’s the nose on her?


Straight gas, no fruit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 18, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Judging from IG, i thought Tiki would have thousands of pages here, i guess this is a diff community, cool. I only have experience with 2 of his crosses, Pablo's Revenge and his Runtz Bx. Pablo's Revenge on week 8 ish pictured.


Don't worry it will, tiki is relatively new on the scene within the last couple of years. Also the seed market is a bit over saturated at the moment. 
They're just doing their version of very similar genetics that alot of others are breeding. Another thing is I feel like alot of these breeder are doing new drops every month and box sets, etc. I do have a few sexed tiki icc x jealousy in veg right now and will post once I run them in flower.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 18, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Neptune or a different bank?


GLO


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Don't worry it will, tiki is relatively new on the scene within the last couple of years. Also the seed market is a bit over saturated at the moment.
> They're just doing their version of very similar genetics that alot of others are breeding. Another thing is I feel like alot of these breeder are doing new drops every month and box sets, etc. I do have a few sexed tiki icc x jealousy in veg right now and will post once I run them in flower.


I completely agree with the over saturation of the seed market. My initial intent was to buy only flagship strains from the top breeders only to see all the popular/available on seedbanks breeders using the same cuts just in different permutations. But my experience is limited to the last year.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 18, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> I completely agree with the over saturation of the seed market. My initial intent was to buy only flagship strains from the top breeders only to see all the popular/available on seedbanks breeders using the same cuts just in different permutations. But my experience is limited to the last year.


Ya there's definitely a seed bubble and it burst. I've noticed big drops from so called "big" breeders and there packs still sitting on the online shelves when it they have flew a year or 2 ago. There's just so many breeders and so many options to get good genetics that people don't have or want to be paying hundreds upon hundreds of dollars for some so called exclusive pack that is not really exclusive or at least won't be in a month.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 18, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> GLO


Haha rollitup should be called gloitup


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 19, 2021)

GLO had the Devil Driver drop before anyone, made hella people pres X to doubt Glo. Just relaying IG convos


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 19, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> GLO had the Devil Driver drop before anyone, made hella people pres X to doubt Glo. Just relaying IG convos


Ya glo prices are insanely great...to the point I won't really go to another bank


----------



## boundybounderson (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm sure it's been discussed here, but what exactly is the business model where this bank can sell packs at 25-50% off? How are they getting packs before other places when they weren't listed by Tiki as a vendor, and, according to my communication with Neptune, the official banks don't have their packs yet to distribute. Plus their "menu" link redirects to some off-brand URL. Lots of red flags getting my senses tingling, but people here seem to trust them.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 19, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed here, but what exactly is the business model where this bank can sell packs at 25-50% off? How are they getting packs before other places when they weren't listed by Tiki as a vendor, and, according to my communication with Neptune, the official banks don't have their packs yet to distribute. Plus their "menu" link redirects to some off-brand URL. Lots of red flags getting my senses tingling, but people here seem to trust them.


Right? I only recently found this board previously my sole source of weed info was IG (horrible i know). The dope game is wild


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 20, 2021)

9000 pollen chuckers breeding Gelato into Sloth from Goonies....gotta love the diversity/time/skill these "breeders" put into their work lol seed game is a clown show with tons of lemmings chasing the Hype


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed here, but what exactly is the business model where this bank can sell packs at 25-50% off? How are they getting packs before other places when they weren't listed by Tiki as a vendor, and, according to my communication with Neptune, the official banks don't have their packs yet to distribute. Plus their "menu" link redirects to some off-brand URL. Lots of red flags getting my senses tingling, but people here seem to trust them.


He's legit dude, I think he just gets restless and doesn't want gear sitting- his model is just keep it moving. Glo makes a little bit even with the beans on sale...might not be making much but still a little bit. Glo will sell stuff at a little over cost just to get it out. He will let go of some packs at low prices and profit well on other packs. Either way he is still making money. I order from glo and have no complaints, last few months I have recieved every order in a week or under, I am in the northeast where I think he is now so might have something to do with it but still I have no complaints. If you're worried about fakes there is no need his stock is all legit.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

I have to stop hyping glo on here, people are going to start thinking I am glo lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have to stop hyping glo on here, people are going to start thinking I am glo lol.


Naw, you're all good. If people want to go the "something seems suspicious" and ignore the literally hundreds of successful transactions posted here on the forum and other places its their loss.

Even with the $10 a month club fee glo still has some great deals. Who cares what his business model is, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Naw, you're all good. If people want to go the "something seems suspicious" and ignore the literal hundreds of successful transactions posted here on the forum and other places its their loss.
> 
> Even with the $10 a month club fee glo still has some great deals. Who cares what his business model is, lol.


Haha I know I'm jusy fucking around, I just feel like I've been be saying, glo is awesome lately and they have been... That said, my experience isn't everyone elses


----------



## Romis (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have to stop hyping glo on here, people are going to start thinking I am glo lol.


LOL I made a comment about that but realized this wasn't even a GLO thread lol. GLOITUP LOL

Anyways, has anyone been able to keep up with Tiki's drop? Finally got my hands on a pack and it was the Space Gello Box.
Got it down to $360~ from $420.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Romis said:


> LOL I made a comment about that but realized this wasn't even a GLO thread lol. GLOITUP LOL
> 
> Anyways, has anyone been able to keep up with Tiki's drop? Finally got my hands on a pack and it was the Space Gello Box.
> Got it down to $360~ from $420.


That was my quote...gloitup...haha


----------



## Romis (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That was my quote...gloitup...haha


Definitely your quote. You are lowkey flavorcreator#2 huh LOL


----------



## Gemtree (Mar 20, 2021)

Don't care how glo does it just got dantes inferno for 80 plus shipping lol. Glo hooks it up


----------



## boundybounderson (Mar 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> He's legit dude, I think he just gets restless and doesn't want gear sitting- his model is just keep it moving. Glo makes a little bit even with the beans on sale...might not be making much but still a little bit. Glo will sell stuff at a little over cost just to get it out. He will let go of some packs at low prices and profit well on other packs. Either way he is still making money. I order from glo and have no complaints, last few months I have recieved every order in a week or under, I am in the northeast where I think he is now so might have something to do with it but still I have no complaints. If you're worried about fakes there is no need his stock is all legit.


I get that giving deep discounts to keep stock moving makes sense, but that doesn't explain how he's shipping out things like the Tiki/Clearwater collab weeks before Neptune. Neptune told me they were expecting their packs in this past Monday. IIRC, the two official banks that had this collab were Neptune and Nucleus, so a bank not listed as officially having the drop that sells their seeds from an "apparel" URL getting seed packs out to people before the a huge bank like Neptune seems odd at best.

Has anyone gotten a ship notification from Neptune yet?


----------



## Romis (Mar 24, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> I get that giving deep discounts to keep stock moving makes sense, but that doesn't explain how he's shipping out things like the Tiki/Clearwater collab weeks before Neptune. Neptune told me they were expecting their packs in this past Monday. IIRC, the two official banks that had this collab were Neptune and Nucleus, so a bank not listed as officially having the drop that sells their seeds from an "apparel" URL getting seed packs out to people before the a huge bank like Neptune seems odd at best.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a ship notification from Neptune yet?


He's plugged in. Let's leave it at that.

Nope still waiting for my Space Gello Box


----------



## DatRealOldNewLife (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi, is there any glo thread on here ? 
Long time since my last forum experience and of course I know about the search tool but i just wanted to ask, seeing few posts mention about that guy, as for experience someone here could share a link to the best thread about glo where i could share my .2 cts on him... (and so to avoid other threads just mentioning glo in few posts like here )
Back on topic ive grabbed a bunch of Tiki's releases since sept/october and will share anything of course when i will get any in dirt but it could take severals moons as for now im lets say on "standby mode" and cant do noting about that... sadly.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2021)

DatRealOldNewLife said:


> Hi, is there any glo thread on here ?
> Long time since my last forum experience and of course I know about the search tool but i just wanted to ask, seeing few posts mention about that guy, as for experience someone here could share a link to the best thread about glo where i could share my .2 cts on him... (and so to avoid other threads just mentioning glo in few posts like here )
> Back on topic ive grabbed a bunch of Tiki's releases since sept/october and will share anything of course when i will get any in dirt but it could take severals moons as for now im lets say on "standby mode" and cant do noting about that... sadly.


Most current glo info is in random threads. Usually the cannarado and csi threads.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2021)

DatRealOldNewLife said:


> Hi, is there any glo thread on here ?
> Long time since my last forum experience and of course I know about the search tool but i just wanted to ask, seeing few posts mention about that guy, as for experience someone here could share a link to the best thread about glo where i could share my .2 cts on him... (and so to avoid other threads just mentioning glo in few posts like here )
> Back on topic ive grabbed a bunch of Tiki's releases since sept/october and will share anything of course when i will get any in dirt but it could take severals moons as for now im lets say on "standby mode" and cant do noting about that... sadly.


This is the thread but not as current as random info in random threads.






Green line organics seed bank


Thanks @Romulanman , just been hanging around in the background here.. for years lol Still haven't lost hope in this particular order yet, but the lack of communication is definitely frustrating in this day and age. Until then .. :bigjoint::bigjoint::bigjoint: and no worries here Its a great...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Railage (Mar 26, 2021)

Day 42 Pirate Milk


There’s a piece of that mean ass animal mints lurkin in the corner


----------



## Greenseth123 (Mar 27, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Much appreciated!


I just picked up his ice cream cake cut anyone seen it in flower?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 27, 2021)

Pablos Revenge pheno # 1, went 9.5 weeks. Nose is stinky fuel.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 5, 2021)

Does anyone know which tiki box is dropping on 420?


----------



## Romis (Apr 5, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Does anyone know which tiki box is dropping on 420?


Island Fritter X 

Apple Fritter x Candy Rain

I think


----------



## Railage (Apr 14, 2021)

Day 62 Pirate Milk, they’re a little smol.

Tiki was not kidding about the Soured cereal milk terps, I got like 3 of them that are like that gross as fuck.

that last one is a loud gassy one, it keeps catching my eye.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 14, 2021)

I would love some Apple Fritter x Candy Rain 
I have apple fritters on 30 days flower indoor an 1 outside


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 14, 2021)

Dropped some Fudgicle and some of the Watermelon Zkittles x Tropical Zkittles freebies that came with them last night. Finally gonna see what Tiki is all about. Have a pack of the Bullpup collab with Clearwater on deck as well.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 14, 2021)

My few Specimen X broke soil and got first feeding today. Also ordered a few more Cool Blue packs to go with the one I already have. Should be a insane cross to work through.


----------



## Sailormoses (Apr 18, 2021)

Sluricane x Sunset sherbert


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 18, 2021)

Anyone from long Beach calif to lake elsinor 
There's a great Dude putting out amazing cuts an right now I picked uo 
Tiki Rain for a great donation of 40 ea 
Not use to these sweet phenos 
I usually like the stinky rank skunks aroma lol


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 19, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> Anyone from long Beach calif to lake elsinor
> There's a great Dude putting out amazing cuts an right now I picked uo
> Tiki Rain for a great donation of 40 ea
> Not use to these sweet phenos
> I usually like the stinky rank skunks aroma lol


What else he got?


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 20, 2021)

Clones on fire 
He has alot of sought after authentic cuts


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 20, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> Clones on fire
> He has alot of sought after authentic cuts


I’ve heard about them. Do you need a med card or Just rec?


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 20, 2021)

They ship no questions


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 20, 2021)

No med card no min No Bs just get good phenos an don't give up lots of money to get them.


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 22, 2021)

Seed bank did me dirty on the 4/20 packs he dropped. Order went through then they canceled it a few hours later. Any advice on weather I should get any of these of these replacements ?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 22, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Seed bank did me dirty on the 4/20 packs he dropped. Order went through then they canceled it a few hours later. Any advice on weather I should get any of these of these replacements ?


What seedbank did you like that I wanna make sure I don’t give them my business 
What strains did you originally order


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 22, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> What seedbank did you like that I wanna make sure I don’t give them my business
> What strains did you originally order


Neptune's seedbank. I ordered the island fritter jealousy pack and the 4516. I literally ordered at 4:20 pm. Less than 60 seconds my ordered went through and then confirmation email a few minutes later.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 22, 2021)

Neptune is way over priced anyway


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 22, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Neptune is way over priced anyway


Yeah I don't usually buy expensive seed from these types of banks but a friend been hyping this tiki dude so I thought I'd try it out. First time and will be my last. I'm good with the 29.99 packs from premium seed market.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 22, 2021)

I’ve also been wanting to try tiki & missed the drop on 420, but glad I did cuz the power pack that is coming in may looks way better than what was released on 420


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 22, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I’ve also been wanting to try tiki & missed the drop on 420, but glad I did cuz the power pack that is coming in may looks way better than what was released on 420


You think so ? Man all this shit he drops I'm lost. Idk what to think about any of it. Not much to go by in this thread. Does his shit make you higher ? Yield better ? Look better ? Idk looks like some good social media advertising techniques. Does the plant backup the hype ? Not sure.


----------



## Green Refuge (Apr 22, 2021)

He definitely knows how to play the FOMO (fear of missing out) psychology games. So does mephisto and others that make it seem like they have the last ten packs of fire weed left on the planet. Except there's another last ten packs next week. On and on and on.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 22, 2021)

I noticed that Purple City Genetics started dropping cuts of this at Cali dispensaries recently. Might have to get a cut.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 22, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> You think so ? Man all this shit he drops I'm lost. Idk what to think about any of it. Not much to go by in this thread. Does his shit make you higher ? Yield better ? Look better ? Idk looks like some good social media advertising techniques. Does the plant backup the hype ? Not sure.


Yeah, from what I see on IG, tiki has mad bag appeal & all the plants look like straight


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 22, 2021)

Having a new drop advertised every other day, power pack this, box set that, collab with this breeder, it's exhausting


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 22, 2021)

Almost seems like a shoe or phone company, new 1000 dollar endorphin fix weekly lol


----------



## Romis (Apr 23, 2021)

TIki is doing what we wish we could do if we had the resources. 

He's getting seeds from some of the best breeders and pheno hunting them himself.

Picking out his keepers and crossing them to one another making his own seeds.

He's selling his seeds for half as cheap as the breeders he buys from and he actually sells his cuts (that he uses on his crosses) on the open market.


I'm thankful he's releasing seeds for an affordable price.


----------



## jalexjohar (Apr 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Naw, you're all good. If people want to go the "something seems suspicious" and ignore the literally hundreds of successful transactions posted here on the forum and other places its their loss.
> 
> Even with the $10 a month club fee glo still has some great deals. Who cares what his business model is, lol.


Do you have harvest pictures of your Gushers x Sunset Sherbert ? I'd love to see em  just dropped 2 of em in water recently


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 7, 2021)

New drop is live at 4:20 PM est today! 
Neptune seed bank


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## CaliWorthington (May 7, 2021)

I just bought packs of Gelato 41 x Jealousy and Candy Rain x Jealousy the other day and I have the Gelato 41 Sherbinski cut. Do I need this?


----------



## Romis (May 7, 2021)

Who was lucky enough to get one? Sold out before I could proceed to check out.


----------



## SourDeezz (May 7, 2021)

Got mine


----------



## Green Refuge (May 7, 2021)

SourDeezz said:


> Got mine


Wait an a few hours hopefully they don't cancel your orders like they did mine the last drop.


----------



## Green Refuge (May 7, 2021)

Romis said:


> Who was lucky enough to get one? Sold out before I could proceed to check out.


They replacing my canceled order from 4/20 with this Gelato pack. Got confirmation like a week ago.


----------



## SourDeezz (May 7, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Wait an a few hours hopefully they don't cancel your orders like they did mine the last drop.


Just got my confirmation email


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 7, 2021)

Next up is the Space Gello on 5/11 don’t sleep. I bring these over here for the growers that are hoping to get tiki gear.. but never make it on time. I want y’all to be ready  and not everyone has IG.


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 9, 2021)

I’m debating on getting this cut, has anyone ran it? Is it worth the price tag?


----------



## Jimmyjett (May 10, 2021)

First time ordering from Neptune and they’re fast. Placed order this past Thursday and they were shipped same day. Tracking says they are at the post office down the street from me already so I’ll have them today when mail is dropped. That’s just 4 days from order and they take credit card. This is my new seed bank. This and GLG


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 10, 2021)

Jimmyjett said:


> First time ordering from Neptune and they’re fast. Placed order this past Thursday and they were shipped same day. Tracking says they are at the post office down the street from me already so I’ll have them today when mail is dropped. That’s just 4 days from order and they take credit card. This is my new seed bank. This and GLG


Neptune over charges IMO


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 10, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Next up is the Space Gello on 5/11 don’t sleep. I bring these over here for the growers that are hoping to get tiki gear.. but never make it on time. I want y’all to be ready  and not everyone has IG. View attachment 4896639


We’ve been able to get the space Gello. Neptune has it right now for anyone that wants it


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 10, 2021)

Is this the same as ice pie? Would I be better off just Pheno hunting out of the packs or getting the clone


----------



## SourDeezz (May 10, 2021)

I still have my ice pie in veg, mothering out. I'll post some pics when i flower out a cutting one day.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 11, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> We’ve been able to get the space Gello. Neptune has it right now for anyone that wants it


Yea, but this comes with a full pack freebie today only starting at 4:20 pm. I give it til 4:35pm before it sells out.


----------



## Railage (May 11, 2021)

Pirate Milk #8


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2021)

jalexjohar said:


> Do you have harvest pictures of your Gushers x Sunset Sherbert ? I'd love to see em  just dropped 2 of em in water recently


Naw, it was my brother's grow and he harvested before I got pics. Smoked some and it was legit. Had a good fruity candy flavor and a nice hitting stone. You'll most likely like it.


----------



## Railage (May 14, 2021)

Pirate Milk #15


----------



## Railage (May 14, 2021)

So I smoked some of the Pirate Milk #8 on Tuesday and it’s not even really cured but it’s great. (On #8 strong sour and creamy tropical fruit on the smell, for the taste, no sour just creamy tropical fruit with a little skunky funk on the back end.)


I was like yeah, and I sat there and waited for the Space Gello drop cause I had to get more tiki.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (May 16, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I just bought packs of Gelato 41 x Jealousy and Candy Rain x Jealousy the other day and I have the Gelato 41 Sherbinski cut. Do I need this?


nope


----------



## OGMagoo (May 20, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Jealousy is gelato 41 x sunset sherbet bx.
> 
> I just picked up a bunch of tiki breeder cuts like a week ago.
> 
> ...


Nice man! I just started running a bunch of Tiki Gear. A Few breeder cuts: pablos revenge, jealousy, devil driver & slurricane sling. Also popping beans of: 
ice pie
Space runts x sherb cake
Kiwi sherb x sunset sherb bx
Lcg x tiki zkittkez cake
Gushers x sunset sherb
Im pretty much just getting going with all of them. Ive noticed jealousy likes little less light and slurricane sling likes all the light! Any tips on any if these strains would be great if anyone cares to share!


----------



## SourDeezz (May 20, 2021)

Just popped my Gelato 41bx and ICC x Jealousy that came with it


----------



## Mulder420 (May 20, 2021)

OGMagoo said:


> Nice man! I just started running a bunch of Tiki Gear. A Few breeder cuts: pablos revenge, jealousy, devil driver & slurricane sling. Also popping beans of:
> ice pie
> Space runts x sherb cake
> Kiwi sherb x sunset sherb bx
> ...


ever sell those breeder cuts, holla


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 20, 2021)

There's a few auctions goin right now on 3 sold out Tiki packs - Moon Runtz, Pirate's Milk, and Space Fritter.
Check my IG if anyone is at all interested. @Misterpfffff They're still on the low!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (May 22, 2021)

Pablos Revenge from seed. Lots of pics on my IG @tartaria_genetics.


----------



## Railage (May 22, 2021)

Misterpfffff said:


> There's a few auctions goin right now on 3 sold out Tiki packs - Moon Runtz, Pirate's Milk, and Space Fritter.
> Check my IG if anyone is at all interested. @Misterpfffff They're still on the low!


I hope you saved a pack of the Pirate Milk for yourself, it’s really good.

Pirate Milk #15


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 22, 2021)

Railage said:


> I hope you saved a pack of the Pirate Milk for yourself, it’s really good.
> 
> Pirate Milk #15
> 
> View attachment 4907176View attachment 4907177


I gave a pack to GoMM/RosesAreRed to run for me, I'll have a pheno back eventually from his hunt when he pops em!


----------



## Flatrate (May 25, 2021)

Couple of lights out shots of Tiki's Banana Punch x Tropical Zkittles, does anyone know the name for this fucking strain? I can't find it. Some of them smell almost like a swee,t bitter, sour fruit, if that makes sense. One is like a raspberry jam, and one kinda smell like bananas. Its weird most of the time I can't tell the smell on the plant, these are loud and clear. My first run with Tiki.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Couple of lights out shots of Tiki's Banana Punch x Tropical Zkittles, does anyone know the name for this fucking strain? I can't find it. Some of them smell almost like a swee,t bitter, sour fruit, if that makes sense. One is like a raspberry jam, and one kinda smell like bananas. Its weird most of the time I can't tell the smell on the plant, these are loud and clear. My first run with Tiki.
> 
> View attachment 4908935
> 
> ...


Damn Flat, killing it as always....those look like a deadly potent strains. Reminds me of some 33 crosses.


----------



## Misterpfffff (May 26, 2021)

Yikes that does look like a vicious lady lol


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 29, 2021)

I was able to get my hands on Jungle cake


----------



## BigCeeGoodTree (May 30, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Che
> 
> Check out tiki ig page he list all his clone suppliers by state. If your in Mi with a medical card dm me and i will point ya in the direction of a rep for this state.





Apalchen said:


> So I'm thinking of picking up one of the more expensive breeder cuts from tiki. Here is what's available what do you guys think ?
> Singapore sling
> Forbidden runtz
> Jealousy
> ...


Hey bro you said you can point someone in the right direction if they’re an card holder in MI? If so would love ur help brother


----------



## Apalchen (May 30, 2021)

BigCeeGoodTree said:


> Hey bro you said you can point someone in the right direction if they’re an card holder in MI? If so would love ur help brother


@stategentics on IG


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 4, 2021)

I am running a few Specimen X from the Clearwater collaboration. Going into a raised bed tomorrow outdoors in Washington.


----------



## Flatrate (Jun 8, 2021)

Some random phenos of Banana Punch x Tropical Zkittlez. Probably coming down next week.


----------



## Railage (Jun 8, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Some random phenos of Banana Punch x Tropical Zkittlez. Probably coming down next week.
> 
> View attachment 4918777
> 
> ...


love love photo #1,2,3, and 5.


----------



## Romis (Jun 8, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Some random phenos of Banana Punch x Tropical Zkittlez. Probably coming down next week.
> 
> View attachment 4918777
> 
> ...


Beautiful.

How many weeks?
What do the phenos smell like?


----------



## Flatrate (Jun 8, 2021)

Romis said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> How many weeks?
> What do the phenos smell like?


Thanks.

They are on day 63 or 64 right now. One smells like raspberry jam, one is kinda like a sour fruity to it, one is a berry banana. Thats all I can recall of the top of my head. They are all loud and fruity. Sorry I am not really good at this.


----------



## Romis (Jun 8, 2021)

Flatrate said:


> Thanks.
> 
> They are on day 63 or 64 right now. One smells like raspberry jam, one is kinda like a sour fruity to it, one is a berry banana. Thats all I can recall of the top of my head. They are all loud and fruity. Sorry I am not really good at this.


That's a very good description. Thanks!


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 10, 2021)

Finally, feels like it’s been forever. Fingers crossed that I get some good phenos


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm running 1 Tiki Rain in 50/50 coco 10 gallon under 1 scorpion diablo will take cuts on day 7 of flower. I'm on day 4 out of 36 hrs of dark. Just about to start the scrog she's a last min dress her up an run.


----------



## MiselfCare (Jun 15, 2021)

Anyone run the tiki/clearwater colab of moon blend yet (space runtz x devil driver )


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 16, 2021)

MiselfCare said:


> Anyone run the tiki/clearwater colab of moon blend yet (space runtz x devil driver )


No. I can say my Specimen X are insanely sexy. Very anxious to see what comes about. I do have a space runtz cross from Bloom going. Very very nice plant.


----------



## howchill (Jun 16, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> These were the jealousy packs. I already started a few of the bx.View attachment 4729728


How are these doing?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jun 16, 2021)

howchill said:


> How are these doing?


They did really well. I ran 4 of them as testers already and all were female, no herms. I kept 2 to rerun in 7 gal pots to see how they do. They had great yeilds, super purple, great bag appeal, and has super strong terps that smell like pretty much every runtz and gelato cross I've tried. I have 6 more I'm about to flip into flower to test out in some 1 gal. I'm looking to get a good male to use to make some F2s and some crosses. I forgot to take pics last run but I got a few of them about to finish in about 3 weeks or so, so I'll try and take some pics to post up here when they are ready. You can follow me on IG if want too if I forget to post them here @terpalchemist


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jun 16, 2021)

I took a quick pic of some Tropicana Banana last night. This pheno is really pretty and leans towards the Tropicanna Cookies side as far as looks, but has the Banana Punch terps that are fruity but sweet and no orange or citrus at all. The high doesn't knock you out, but is pretty strong and the smoke is super smooth. I like it quite a bit so far and will keep it around until I hunt through the rest of the pack to see if I get a better pheno or not.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 24, 2021)

So I popped the jungle cake and still don’t have one regular sprout after 8 days & the 2 that did make it above soil didnt have colytons l. Has this happened to anyone else with tiki’s gear?


----------



## rmzrmz (Jun 25, 2021)

I couldn't buy ICC Bx box 
page dont work


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 25, 2021)

Some Moon Runtz I grew out , Fruit Punch Candy With a hint of Orange and gas terps , amazing high


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 25, 2021)

Sadly the nugs weren't too appealing, I stunted the plant like week 1 into flower and burnt it pretty bad it still recovered and came out with some heat. I'm running more of them this run with Powder Keg and Dante's Inferno , Excited to see what comes of them


----------



## 0ne_1nch_Punch (Jun 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn nice snag, that's the jealousy box they did right? I saw that, forgot at what bank but it was a steal for the price.


How much was it when released?


----------



## XtraGood (Jun 26, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> I'm running more of them this run with Powder Keg and Dante's Inferno , Excited to see what comes of them


Interested to see how those Dante's Inferno turn out, seems like a good handful of people on here got those.


----------



## superdank330 (Jun 27, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> Interested to see how those Dante's Inferno turn out, seems like a good handful of people on here got those.


Hope it turns out as good as the picture haha, Also Have a Sunset Sherbet X Candy Rain going too


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 1, 2021)

some tiki madness
tropical runtz & jungleCake


----------



## Railage (Jul 3, 2021)

Snagged two of the team tiki tester bundle shirts, excited to see what the testers are.


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 3, 2021)

Railage said:


> Snagged two of the team tiki tester bundle shirts, excited to see what the testers are.


I did too. I wonder if he sends what he expects from the testers.


----------



## terpiboi (Jul 3, 2021)

Railage said:


> Snagged two of the team tiki tester bundle shirts, excited to see what the testers are.


I grabbed one myself have too many beans but couldn't resist.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 4, 2021)

My Specimen X (project 4516 x devil driver) from Tiki's collaboration with Clearwater. I have two of these in the ground. This is one of my favorites so far. Coming in around 6 ft so far, looking for a solid


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 4, 2021)

1 tiki Rain 1 Tent on Day 20 flower


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 4, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> My Specimen X (project 4516 x devil driver) from Tiki's collaboration with Clearwater. I have two of these in the ground. This is one of my favorites so far. Coming in around 6 ft so far, looking for a solid
> View attachment 4936434


It must be rough out doors in south Wa


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 6, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> It must be rough out doors in south Wa


That it is. Varies on when the rains really kick in.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jul 7, 2021)

Been running a ton of tiki gear this year. I’ll post some shots from my recent runs.

Pirate cake x pancakes day 60


----------



## hicountry1 (Jul 7, 2021)

Here’s two phenos of Space Runtz x Sherb Cake I’m rerunning now. Killer nose on both.

#12

#3


----------



## timcervantes57 (Jul 7, 2021)

Does anybody know about seed junkys jelousy [sunset Sherbert x gelato ] and his REAL jelousy aka his new jelousy ? So apparently he is saying only he has the real jelousy . I paid $600 for jelousy seed did I buy fakes ? Opinions ?


----------



## Green Refuge (Jul 7, 2021)

timcervantes57 said:


> Does anybody know about seed junkys jelousy [sunset Sherbert x gelato ] and his REAL jelousy aka his new jelousy ? So apparently he is saying only he has the real jelousy . I paid $600 for jelousy seed did I buy fakes ? Opinions ?


Seed junky is a lying piece of $hit. Every top breeder has the "real jealous". This is just another one of his cash grabs.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 11, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Tiki Rain Breeders cut day 40 sorry for the LED yellow look i'll take some more laterView attachment 4797977View attachment 4797978View attachment 4797980View attachment 4797981


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 11, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Tiki Rain Breeders cut day 40 sorry for the LED yellow look i'll take some more laterView attachment 4797977View attachment 4797978View attachment 4797980View attachment 4797981


I'm thinking my cut is close to yours 
They almost look identical


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 11, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> I'm thinking my cut is close to yours
> They almost look identical


I'm on day 29


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 12, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> I'm on day 29


Its a great cut for sure it throws down with the best of them the terps are kinda funky hard to say exactly what the flavors are earthy berry funk is my take on it anyways .


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 12, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Its a great cut for sure it throws down with the best of them the terps are kinda funky hard to say exactly what the flavors are earthy berry funk is my take on it anyways .


What up Cal Worthington


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 13, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> What up Cal Worthington


 Nope just a Boss. Funny tho whish i had a tiger to sell cars !


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 13, 2021)

NERDZ
TIKI X RAW
& Space Gello 
tiki stupid fire


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 13, 2021)

timcervantes57 said:


> Does anybody know about seed junkys jelousy [sunset Sherbert x gelato ] and his REAL jelousy aka his new jelousy ? So apparently he is saying only he has the real jelousy . I paid $600 for jelousy seed did I buy fakes ? Opinions ?


I read somewhere that Jbeezy used a different Sunset Sherb BX than the release? Could be internet stoner talk tho


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 13, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> What up Cal Worthington


What it do! @BigSco508 is the real boss he knows these industry cuts way better that I do. I have 1 or 2 of Tiki's Jealousy packs haven't popped any yet though.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 14, 2021)

London Jelly
Tiki dont stop


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2021)

Pablos Revenge

This strain's been playing on my mind for a while now. Ended up getting out of bed at 1.30am to pop half the pack.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 15, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Pablos Revenge
> View attachment 4944062
> This strain's been playing on my mind for a while now. Ended up getting out of bed at 1.30am to pop half the pack.


peep my IG @tartaria_genetics for a cool pheno of what you hunting. Shes a banger for sure .


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> peep my IG @tartaria_genetics for a cool pheno of what you hunting. Shes a banger for sure .


Beautiful work mate, IG feed looks banging!

Can I ask hows the nose, flavour and stone is off the Pablos?


----------



## boundybounderson (Jul 15, 2021)

Seeing Banana Trop Zkittlez as the male in at least one person's Tiki testers via Tiki's IG stories.


----------



## Railage (Jul 15, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Seeing Banana Trop Zkittlez as the male in at least one person's Tiki testers via Tiki's IG stories.


those look fun, I hope I get the same packs I got x2 bundles. So cheap, so excited


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2021)

Railage said:


> those look fun, I hope I get the same packs I got x2 bundles. So cheap, so excited
> 
> View attachment 4944252


I was gutted when he said he couldn't do international shipping with the testers...


----------



## boundybounderson (Jul 15, 2021)

Got the Orange and Bananas myself. Curious about what makes up the Orange Kush Mints.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 15, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Beautiful work mate, IG feed looks banging!
> 
> Can I ask hows the nose, flavour and stone is off the Pablos?


I had 2 phenos and both had a minty/menthol inhale with a pastry type exhale with a hint of gas (I vape with a Volcano) . Her effects are heavy hitting and can have you staring at nothing or your screen trying to remember what you were doing, and that is coming from a daily smoker who blazes non stop all day long.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Nope just a Boss. Funny tho whish i had a tiger to sell cars !


Damn kids don't even know who Boss Hog is... them Duke boys taken there last ride.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 16, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Nope just a Boss. Funny tho whish i had a tiger to sell cars !


My parents would buy there new mustangs there an then have Leo Stero on the corner hook them.up


----------



## numberfour (Jul 16, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> I had 2 phenos and both had a minty/menthol inhale with a pastry type exhale with a hint of gas (I vape with a Volcano) . Her effects are heavy hitting and can have you staring at nothing or your screen trying to remember what you were doing, and that is coming from a daily smoker who blazes non stop all day long.


Thanks, sounds great (I just dab nowadays so flavour has to be on point) and yeah I recognize that effect from a few of the cakes I've got going.


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 16, 2021)

Cobra Milk box sold out in 3 mins


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 17, 2021)

TWOMP said:


> Cobra Milk box sold out in 3 mins


next week is another jealousy boxset, including Gary Payton X Jealousy , 3 packs for 250


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 17, 2021)

gary payton x jelousy
cheetah piss x jelousy 
Georgia pie x jelousy


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 17, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4945625
> gary payton x jelousy
> cheetah piss x jelousy
> Georgia pie x jelousy


so are they just testers essentially?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 17, 2021)

dark n stormy Clearwater collab 2 diff Pheno
MaiTai 4 x Devil Driver ( Sundae Driver x Melonaid Tiki Madman Breeder cut)


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 18, 2021)

So Tiki and Seed Junky are both dropping Gary Payton x Jealousy on the same day and this is what Seed Junky had to say


----------



## numberfour (Jul 18, 2021)

Pirates Milk 
(Cereal Milk x Candy Rain)

Little embarrassed to post these, burnt the shit out of them but this cross is putting out some great frost with creamy tropical fruit noses. Will be flowering both off again

#4


#2


----------



## boundybounderson (Jul 18, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> So Tiki and Seed Junky are both dropping Gary Payton x Jealousy on the same day and this is what Seed Junky had to say
> 
> View attachment 4946160


Beefing over a cut called Jealousy seems a bit too on the nose. Reminds me of old hip-hop beefs that ended up just being manufactured guerilla marketing.


----------



## Railage (Jul 18, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Pirates Milk
> (Cereal Milk x Candy Rain)
> 
> Little embarrassed to post these, burnt the shit out of them but this cross is putting out some great frost with creamy tropical fruit noses. Will be flowering both off again
> ...


Loving the Pirate Milks, mine are def indica leaners

Pirate Milk #8

Grapefruit/tropical fruit/soured milk creamy and smooth, got 54 of them in flower right now day 6 or so. (Day 65 in that pic)


----------



## Romis (Jul 18, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> So Tiki and Seed Junky are both dropping Gary Payton x Jealousy on the same day and this is what Seed Junky had to say
> 
> View attachment 4946160


Hopefully somebody with deep enough pockets does a side by side. 

Tiki's Gary Payton x Jealousy vs SJ's Gary Payton x Jealousy.

I've worked with SJ's gear before and they're the best trees I've ever grown.
I got a lot of Tiki seeds but I haven't popped them yet.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 18, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4946029View attachment 4946034
> dark n stormy Clearwater collab 2 diff Pheno
> MaiTai 4 x Devil Driver ( Sundae Driver x Melonaid Tiki Madman Breeder cut)


Impressive grow. Very nice looking phenos. I especially like the green pheno with its calyx overload


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 18, 2021)

Railage said:


> Loving the Pirate Milks, mine are def indica leaners
> 
> Pirate Milk #8
> 
> ...


killer work


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 18, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> So Tiki and Seed Junky are both dropping Gary Payton x Jealousy on the same day and this is what Seed Junky had to say
> 
> View attachment 4946160


So the problem is Jealousy is Jbeezys breeder cut pheno of Gelato 41 X Sunset SherbBX1 and Tiki popped packs of Gelato 41 X Sunset SherbBX1 found keepers and calls it Jealousy?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 18, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> So the problem is Jealousy is Jbeezys breeder cut pheno of Gelato 41 X Sunset SherbBX1 and Tiki popped packs of Gelato 41 X Sunset SherbBX1 found keepers and calls it Jealousy?


Yes


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2021)

So should Tiki call his keeper something different like how Wedding Cake came about. I get that he might be using the name for more clout for his seeds but renaming selection keeper cuts is kinda lame enough imo


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 18, 2021)

higher self said:


> So should Tiki call his keeper something different like how Wedding Cake came about. I get that he might be using the name for more clout for his seeds but renaming keeper cuts is kinda lame enough imo


Its pure jealousy. If tiki renamed his cut, jbeezy would be bitching about that. Im really hoping for some side by sides.
I actually like using stock from seed instead of cuts anyways. It helps a bit with the cookies on cookies clusterfuck.


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> Its pure jealousy. If tiki renamed his cut, jbeezy would be bitching about that. Im really hoping for some side by sides.
> I actually like using stock from seed instead of cuts anyways. It helps a bit with the cookies on cookies clusterfuck.


If Tiki got the seeds its out of JB's hands. Yes side by side would be great, wonder how many packs Tiki had lol.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 18, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> So the problem is Jealousy is Jbeezys breeder cut pheno of Gelato 41 X Sunset SherbBX1 and Tiki popped packs of Gelato 41 X Sunset SherbBX1 found keepers and calls it Jealousy?


JB is saying Tiki made his own Jealousy chuck

thats why he says the cross is similar but not the same

I guess Tiki used a different Sunset Sherb bx in his Jealousy chuck so the difference will be whatever strain he used to backcross it to Sherb

I know JBs bx is Sunset Sherb x Sherb Crasher,dont know what Tikis is


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 18, 2021)

For me I don’t see much point in buying tiki seeds cause his breeder cuts are super easy to come by where I’m at. But it takes me forever to find keepers running from seed, and when I buy clones I treat them like a pheno hunt as well and buy a big variety, just because it’s the breeder cut doesn’t mean it’s worth runninng more than once or twice. That being said I feel bad for the guys paying 500 dollars online for some of the same cuts we can get here for 25/100 bucks. Cause I’ve ran a bunch of em and while none were bad most of them weren’t worth 500. At that price I would just run seeds, hell I got lumpys apple fritter, PBB and Wedding pie for less than 500. Of course it came with a side of pm even though dude is a well known clone guy, so they are just now making out of quarantine after several months.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 18, 2021)

i get why JB doesnt like it

thats like me taking pollen from a Cali Sunset male(which is another Sunset Sherb bx) and chucking it on the Gelato 41 clone and calling it Jealousy

its not the same as the JB cross and there will be differences since mine has OG Kush in the bx and JBs has Sherb Crasher


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 18, 2021)

for my part I can not buy the clone only,I depend only to hunting seeds,so i stay with tiki
I prefer to spend 250 or 500 in 2 boxes
that in just 12 fem
GarySatan Box will be soldout in minutes as always

also the resale price online for seedjunky is too much,
supposedly normal retail about is 250 ,
but 500 that's a lot more,
Maybe the selection is not the same but the genetics is not so different.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 19, 2021)

Railage said:


> Loving the Pirate Milks, mine are def indica leaners
> 
> Pirate Milk #8
> 
> ...


I'm Loving your Pirates Milk too!! Stunning work mate


----------



## boundybounderson (Jul 19, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> For me I don’t see much point in buying tiki seeds cause his breeder cuts are super easy to come by where I’m at. But it takes me forever to find keepers running from seed, and when I buy clones I treat them like a pheno hunt as well and buy a big variety, just because it’s the breeder cut doesn’t mean it’s worth runninng more than once or twice. That being said I feel bad for the guys paying 500 dollars online for some of the same cuts we can get here for 25/100 bucks. Cause I’ve ran a bunch of em and while none were bad most of them weren’t worth 500. At that price I would just run seeds, hell I got lumpys apple fritter, PBB and Wedding pie for less than 500. Of course it came with a side of pm even though dude is a well known clone guy, so they are just now making out of quarantine after several months.


Avoiding PM seems like a great reason to stick to seeds. YMMV.


----------



## higher self (Jul 19, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> For me I don’t see much point in buying tiki seeds cause his breeder cuts are super easy to come by where I’m at. But it takes me forever to find keepers running from seed, and when I buy clones I treat them like a pheno hunt as well and buy a big variety, just because it’s the breeder cut doesn’t mean it’s worth runninng more than once or twice. That being said I feel bad for the guys paying 500 dollars online for some of the same cuts we can get here for 25/100 bucks. Cause I’ve ran a bunch of em and while none were bad most of them weren’t worth 500. At that price I would just run seeds, hell I got lumpys apple fritter, PBB and Wedding pie for less than 500. Of course it came with a side of pm even though dude is a well known clone guy, so they are just now making out of quarantine after several months.


So you get JB breeder cuts for $25-$100? None of these other clones you mentioned go for $500. I still rather run seeds than spend $100 for all the issues that come with clones. Well known vendor or not, I doubt people selling clones for $25 have them tested. Several months of quarantine? Yeah I rather take the Tiki packs lol


----------



## Apalchen (Jul 19, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> for my part I can not buy the clone only,I depend only to hunting seeds,so i stay with tiki
> I prefer to spend 250 or 500 in 2 boxes
> that in just 12 fem
> GarySatan Box will be soldout in minutes as always
> ...


I lived where clones were hard to find for years I completely understand and hell I still regularly buy and run seeds, it just gets frustrating after a while with so much unstable gear. 



boundybounderson said:


> Avoiding PM seems like a great reason to stick to seeds. YMMV.


I was pissed that’s for sure, dude talks about all the tissue cultures and clean clones all the time. That being said I was prepared with a small tent in a different spot for quarantine as I’ve learned my lesson over the years and never take out side cuts in the building. Hopefully the apple fritter is worth it, the other cuts I just got because was making an order. The pm is gone but I’ve had a hype cut sitting for months unable to run it while the hype is fading. That might not matter for some but it’s a couple points on the final price in competitive places. 



higher self said:


> So you get JB breeder cuts for $25-$100? None of these other clones you mentioned go for $500. I still rather run seeds than spend $100 for all the issues that come with clones. Well known vendor or not, I doubt people selling clones for $25 have them tested. Several months of quarantine? Yeah I rather take the Tiki packs lol


No I get can almost any of the tiki cuts for 25/100. I’ve never been a JB fan, don’t dislike him either just don’t feel his gear worth the price. 

The pm was from a well known place many breeders get there cuts from out west. And they weren’t 25 dollars. 

My tiki cuts have always come clean and healthy and I can pick up in person. Check out state genetics on instagram.

The same clones for sale on King Kong clones for 500 dollars. That’s what I was referring too.


----------



## higher self (Jul 19, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> I lived where clones were hard to find for years I completely understand and hell I still regularly buy and run seeds, it just gets frustrating after a while with so much unstable gear.
> 
> I was pissed that’s for sure, dude talks about all the tissue cultures and clean clones all the time. That being said I was prepared with a small tent in a different spot for quarantine as I’ve learned my lesson over the years and never take out side cuts in the building. Hopefully the apple fritter is worth it, the other cuts I just got because was making an order. The pm is gone but I’ve had a hype cut sitting for months unable to run it while the hype is fading. That might not matter for some but it’s a couple points on the final price in competitive places.
> 
> ...



That’s why if I messed with clones it would be local pick up. When I visit my fam in MI, I’m going to see what I can find but will do research before hand. All this online ordering stuff is where I can see it not being worth it & easy to get hustled


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> JB is saying Tiki made his own Jealousy chuck
> 
> thats why he says the cross is similar but not the same
> 
> ...


 Thanks for droppin game


----------



## Sour Tropical zkittlez (Jul 19, 2021)

Long time lurker, first time posting.

Anybody know anything about that tropical zkittlez box set? Interested in getting a few and hunting keepers. First time buying Tiki gear so I missed out on the Space Jelly and ICC drops... super bummed. If anyone has grown out tropical zkittlez crosses could ya let me know a little about what you experienced. I use organic soI’ll FYI.

Thanks !!! Love the pics and information

ps I know the name is kinda silly, but I’m dedicated !)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 20, 2021)

dark n stormy Clearwater collab


----------



## numberfour (Jul 21, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> JB is saying Tiki made his own Jealousy chuck
> 
> thats why he says the cross is similar but not the same
> 
> ...


I was under the impression from his posts on IG (at the time of Pirates Milk release) that he hunted through packs of Seed Junky for his keepers - Jealousy / Animal Mints bx1 etc. He has a post on IG today about his year long search for his Peach Rings pheno (dyingbreedseeds), will he call that Peach Rings, should he call it different?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 21, 2021)

Dunno why anyone is saying that Tiki created his version of Jealousy. If I remember right from what he posted, Tiki hunted through packs of Gelato 41 x Sherb bx from Seed Junky which is the same cross as Jealousy. JB said though for his cut of the "real" jealousy that he used a different Sherb bx male and that seeds of that version were never released so their versions are slightly different. Tiki didn't make his cut of jealousy at all, just hunted through packs. The only Jealousy he did create was a back cross of his cut which is what he sold in the Jealousy box sets.


----------



## Sour Tropical zkittlez (Jul 21, 2021)

Anyone know anything about growing Space Gello? Space Gello crosses?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jul 23, 2021)

Tiki Madman deleted my comment on IG for the post about tomorrow’s drop. This is super shady especially since I was not bashing or anything. All I said was, “Too bad I won’t be able to purchase cuz all you you tiki hoarders out there… I work tomorrow & there’s no way I’m sitting at computer/phone during work.”

He’s a great marketer, but I never realized how hard dude tries till now. Looks like he prays on his fan base/new comers which I was part of (fan base) till this eye opening experience. He has great genetics, but this is super shady.

Thanks for listening to me vent


----------



## boundybounderson (Jul 23, 2021)

Dude probably didn't want to start a flame war in his comments which is what a comment like that has a decent chance of starting. Not sure how that equates to him preying on his fans.


----------



## higher self (Jul 23, 2021)

Personally I wouldn't sweat a deleted comment. All the shade coming his way he probably just doesn't want to hear all that noise


----------



## SlumVill (Jul 23, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> For me I don’t see much point in buying tiki seeds cause his breeder cuts are super easy to come by where I’m at. But it takes me forever to find keepers running from seed, and when I buy clones I treat them like a pheno hunt as well and buy a big variety, just because it’s the breeder cut doesn’t mean it’s worth runninng more than once or twice. That being said I feel bad for the guys paying 500 dollars online for some of the same cuts we can get here for 25/100 bucks. Cause I’ve ran a bunch of em and while none were bad most of them weren’t worth 500. At that price I would just run seeds, hell I got lumpys apple fritter, PBB and Wedding pie for less than 500. Of course it came with a side of pm even though dude is a well known clone guy, so they are just now making out of quarantine after several months.


Whered you get them for less than 500? Im in southern california too


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm running a a cut from clones on fire an he has some sought after tiki cuts plus others Tiki Rain day 40 in flower.
I'm happy so far


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 23, 2021)

After getting heavy this week applied a sec trellis an ended up turning alot of hairs


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 25, 2021)

SlumVill said:


> Whered you get them for less than 500? Im in southern california too


I've been running great cuts from a so cal place called clones on fire.
I've picked up 6 different strains 2 tiki rain in 9 month an all came out FAF.
Dudes on point on time an never a waste never a waste of time


----------



## hicountry1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Tiki Madman deleted my comment on IG for the post about tomorrow’s drop. This is super shady especially since I was not bashing or anything. All I said was, “Too bad I won’t be able to purchase cuz all you you tiki hoarders out there… I work tomorrow & there’s no way I’m sitting at computer/phone during work.”
> 
> He’s a great marketer, but I never realized how hard dude tries till now. Looks like he prays on his fan base/new comers which I was part of (fan base) till this eye opening experience. He has great genetics, but this is super shady.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me vent


Am I missing something? He deleted a comment on his own post that added nothing to the thread. I don't see anything shady about that at all. It's not like you were posting information people needed or asking a reasonable question. Lot's of businesses try to keep their pages clean.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Pirate Cake x Pancakes. Delicious tropical kushiness


----------



## hicountry1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Space Runtz x Sherb Cake #12 on day 63


----------



## SlumVill (Jul 26, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> I've been running great cuts from a so cal place called clones on fire.
> I've picked up 6 different strains 2 tiki rain in 9 month an all came out FAF.
> Dudes on point on time an never a waste never a waste of time


Ive seen them too. I havent got anything yet as I got too many clones right now. But what tiki strains did he have?
Also they require minimum purchases which i know is standard but I wish I could just get 1 or 2 cuts I really want


----------



## Osogreen261 (Jul 26, 2021)

His min is 100 notes.
He ships also an has 2 pick up locations.
I've missed a time slot he was cool an hooked me up a couple days later with no attitude. Check out Clones on fire.
He has a daily selection an pick up is usually with in 2 days.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2021)

Pretty quick turnaround o them testers that was supposed to take 4-6 weeks, been like two lol, gotta love it!


----------



## gannabis (Jul 27, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Pretty quick turnaround o them testers that was supposed to take 4-6 weeks, been like two lol, gotta love it!


Hahaha right, I just got tracking information on mine yesterday. New to rollitup and currently on my first indoor grow. I've grown a couple harvests outdoors, but first inside. 
Is he sending stickers with the tester bundle as well? I see him reposting everyone's story's and they've all got the stickers, seeds, and shirt.


----------



## InfiniteIndo (Jul 28, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Got the Orange and Bananas myself. Curious about what makes up the Orange Kush Mints.


My assumption is it's seed junky's orange cookies x kush mints cuz I haven't seen tiki make a cross like that


----------



## hicountry1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Space Runtz x Sherb Cake day 67 harvest. Smells amazing, berries, gas, and rotting fruit.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2021)

gannabis said:


> Hahaha right, I just got tracking information on mine yesterday. New to rollitup and currently on my first indoor grow. I've grown a couple harvests outdoors, but first inside.
> Is he sending stickers with the tester bundle as well? I see him reposting everyone's story's and they've all got the stickers, seeds, and shirt.


Needed a kush mints cross and thisun sounds awesome! Stoked on the T-shirt too!


----------



## gannabis (Jul 30, 2021)

That's what I got, the pirate milk x white runtz!! Can't wait to see what I can find.


----------



## Railage (Jul 30, 2021)

gannabis said:


> That's what I got, the pirate milk x white runtz!! Can't wait to see what I can find.


I love my Pirate Milk keeper, creamy, fruity, grossness back end. The real squatty ones should be Pirate Milk leaners. Also if you get a Pirate Milk leaner that is really smelling like Cereal Milk at like day 30 or so it’ll turn on you into the soured milk smell.

My x2 tester bundles should be here tomorrow praying for a Z33 x White Runtz pack.


----------



## gannabis (Jul 30, 2021)

Railage said:


> I love my Pirate Milk keeper, creamy, fruity, grossness back end. The real squatty ones should be Pirate Milk leaners. Also if you get a Pirate Milk leaner that is really smelling like Cereal Milk at like day 30 or so it’ll turn on you into the soured milk smell.
> 
> My x2 tester bundles should be here tomorrow praying for a Z33 x White Runtz pack.


Thanks for the info! I'll keep that in mind. I was wondering about the pirate milk, super excited to what comes to be!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 1, 2021)

lowers on this dark n stormy


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Aug 3, 2021)

I got my tester pack yeaterday. I'm excited about this one because Tropicana Banana was the first strain that I bought from Tiki about 3 years ago or so. I'm curious to see what the differences are between the BX and the F1.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 6, 2021)

dark n stormy Clearwater collab


----------



## gannabis (Aug 6, 2021)

Was anyone able to snag the captain cold box set?


----------



## Patriots781 (Aug 7, 2021)

Yea I grabbed one captain cold gannabis ,if anyone is interested in trading testers I got a Sherbert shortcake x bannana trop zkittlez pack open to trades


----------



## Ghostondatrack (Aug 9, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> ever sell those breeder cuts, holla


Do you have the gushers x sunset sherbet still I’d love some cuts


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Aug 9, 2021)

Ghostondatrack said:


> Do you have the gushers x sunset sherbet still I’d love some cuts


I saw Tiki (Gushers x Gelato 41) on Platinum Seed Bank. They were regular price x 3. They vanished in no time flat.


----------



## rmzrmz (Aug 10, 2021)

feeling the tiki power


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 10, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> View attachment 4962278
> feeling the tiki power


Hail Satan, lol.


----------



## iceman3000 (Aug 10, 2021)

Man I have been missing out for a min just recently got turned onto a kind it is and man is it solid.. Zittle cake.. I want them all hit the DM


----------



## TWOMP (Aug 14, 2021)

I got the Jealousy Bx Box set. Anybody else get it? It was gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## ImmortalHulk24 (Aug 19, 2021)

Anyone get there captain cold box set yet??


----------



## hicountry1 (Aug 19, 2021)

Space Runtz x Sherb Cake #16. Day 45 under Luxx LED. Starting to really swell.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 19, 2021)

Anyone ever order from bestseedsbanks.com ? Seems sort of shady but I guess that is par for the course.


----------



## hicountry1 (Aug 19, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> Anyone ever order from bestseedsbanks.com ? Seems sort of shady but I guess that is par for the course.


I have not and its not a listed bank for Tiki. He doesn't sell many spots only 3 I think.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 19, 2021)

Just copped speciem x (project 4516 x jealousy) anybody ran her yet or seen pics of her


----------



## ImmortalHulk24 (Aug 19, 2021)

Over at neptune they did some inventory and cheetah piss x jealousy and pablo revenge x jealsouy n couple other things I picked up the runtz bx power pack n still have six left grab while I can n I also gotten pablo's revenge x jealsouy they sold out in five mins bought went back to look after I checked out n was gone


----------



## ImmortalHulk24 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ImmortalHulk24 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ImmortalHulk24 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Aug 19, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I didn't know until like last week that there were so many people on here looking at Tiki Madman. I've been getting some of his gear for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728565


I just picked up the runtz x forbidden runtz
And rock fizzle x zkittles. Either of those any good? Ever hear of em?? 
I saw you have the pancakes strain!! How was that? Was the runtz pancake fire?? Nice little stash brother!!


----------



## boundybounderson (Aug 20, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Just copped speciem x (project 4516 x jealousy) anybody ran her yet or seen pics of her


Specimen X is actually Project 4516 x Devil Driver. I have some about 10 days in. I'll post up some pics once I get further along.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 20, 2021)

I’ve been looking for that tropical runtz power pack and the Neptune restock hit just in time. Was pretty close to pulling the trigger on the shady site sooo phew.. gotta support the MI peeps.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Aug 20, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Specimen X is actually Project 4516 x Devil Driver. I have some about 10 days in. I'll post up some pics once I get further along.


I meant devil driver, working too much


----------



## numberfour (Aug 22, 2021)

Pirates Milk #2
(Cereal Milk x Candy Rain)

Shame its overcast here, she proper sparkles. Throughout flowering this (#2) and #4 both had the loudest creamy tropical fresh fruit terp's going. Shes kept them through harvest and this comes straight out in the flavour. Its one of those nodding strains, you take a toke or hit and immediately nod in agreement at the flavour. Great motivational high leading to a chilled stone.


----------



## gannabis (Aug 22, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Pirates Milk #2
> (Cereal Milk x Candy Rain)
> View attachment 4970075
> Shame its overcast here, she proper sparkles. Throughout flowering this (#2) and #4 both had the loudest creamy tropical fresh fruit terp's going. Shes kept them through harvest and this comes straight out in the flavour. Its one of those nodding strains, you take a toke or hit and immediately nod in agreement at the flavour. Great motivational high leading to a chilled stone.


Beautiful!! I have a pack of the pirate milk x white runtz that I'm excited to get to. It'll be a while yet, but I'm super stoked


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2021)

gannabis said:


> Beautiful!! I have a pack of the pirate milk x white runtz that I'm excited to get to. It'll be a while yet, but I'm super stoked


Thanks, I'll get her dialed in next run. Nice score on the Pirates Milk x White Runtz, should be some fire in that cross.


----------



## TWOMP (Aug 23, 2021)

MadMax and Hellraiser Packs


----------



## Txtea713 (Aug 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> those look fun, I hope I get the same packs I got x2 bundles. So cheap, so excited
> 
> View attachment 4944252


Did you pop the ss x btz?


----------



## Railage (Aug 25, 2021)

Txtea713 said:


> Did you pop the ss x btz?


I ended up getting Gellati x Kush Mints and Macstomper x Island Fritter from that.


----------



## hicountry1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Does anyone have any Runtz x pancakes? I’d be willing to trade or compensate


----------



## numberfour (Aug 27, 2021)

Pirates Milk #4

Inside light


Daylight


First press 


flower rosin


Smaller of the two Pirates plants flowered. #4 this run brought a little more body in terps, bud size and colour. She has that unmistakable creamy tropical fresh fruits nose and moreish flavour. Heavier and more instant stone with #4. 

Got 3x #2 and 1x #4 vegging out for my next run along with 5x Pablos Revenge. Also popped a cross I made Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirates Milk #1. I wasnt able to clone the Pirates #1 male but I've kept another one in the veg tent for future crosses.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Aug 29, 2021)

Has anyone grown out his Lemon Iccee cut? I just picked one up and I can't find much info anywhere.


----------



## boundybounderson (Aug 31, 2021)

Tiki will literally re-gram anyone no matter how poorly they're growing his gear. One of the recent ones in his story was an account that looked like a small commercial producer who fried their pistils in week 5 doing a foliar. Dude was talking about "look at that fade coming in".


----------



## spoko (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 1, 2021)

Lol whoever doing his new artwork is killing it. Each one really hits there mark


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Sep 2, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol whoever doing his new artwork is killing it. Each one really hits there mark


No hate, but its just existing iconic imagery with his logo shopped over the face. It works, but IMO not exemplary art. This is coming from a huge Tiki supporter (check the record).


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 2, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> No hate, but its just existing iconic imagery with his logo shopped over the face. It works, but IMO not exemplary art. This is coming from a huge Tiki supporter (check the record).


Lol no shit Sherlock.. is the sky blue? Grass often green? Please tell me more

But for real as an 80s baby those references all hit special. Is it actual "art"? Maybe... dude painted tomatoes soup cans. I'm not sure where I said anything was "exemplary" champ


----------



## TWOMP (Sep 3, 2021)

Who’s getting this new drop today?


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Sep 6, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> So I popped the jungle cake and still don’t have one regular sprout after 8 days & the 2 that did make it above soil didnt have colytons l. Has this happened to anyone else with tiki’s gear? View attachment 4930411


I litterly had 2 pop with no green sprouts and only grew roots!! Lol craziest germination I've ever had


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 6, 2021)

Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 said:


> I litterly had 2 pop with no green sprouts and only grew roots!! Lol craziest germination I've ever had


That's wild. Same strain? Any chance you took pics. I've ran into a lot of mutations but this is one of the coolest sounding lol straight up zombie


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Sep 6, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> That's wild. Same strain? Any chance you took pics. I've ran into a lot of mutations but this is one of the coolest sounding lol straight up zombie


No mine was a runtz bx. And I was so pissed that i threw it and couldnt find it. Lol def a first. These seed had me thinkin about 20 yrs I forgot how to germinate. Lol


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Sep 6, 2021)

Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 said:


> No mine was a runtz bx. And I was so pissed that i threw it and couldnt find it. Lol def a first. These seed had me thinkin after 20 yrs I forgot how to germinate. Lol


----------



## gannabis (Sep 11, 2021)

Has anyone started the pirate milk x white runtz?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 22, 2021)

bobdagrowah said:


> Just copped speciem x (project 4516 x jealousy) anybody ran her yet or seen pics of her


One of my Specimen X outdoors. Can't wait to run indoors where I'll have more control. Beautiful dark purple with a sweet scent coming off her. My other one has beautiful purple tones just not as dark as this one. Number 1 had red stems all the way through it life cycle. 
Enjoy your grow Clearwater and Tiki killed it with the Devil driver drop. Everything I have seen has been fire.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 22, 2021)

8 week old cola from my Dante's Inferno. 
Whole plant under that.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 29, 2021)

Just a heads up to the growers here trying to get a deal.

this Friday 10/01/21 at 4:20pm
Exclusive to Tiki’s site.


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Sep 30, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Judging from IG, i thought Tiki would have thousands of pages here, i guess this is a diff community, cool. I only have experience with 2 of his crosses, Pablo's Revenge and his Runtz Bx. Pablo's Revenge on week 8 ish pictured.


How did the Runtz bx turn out?? Any keepers?? What should I be expecting??


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Sep 30, 2021)

Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 said:


> How did the Runtz bx turn out?? Any keepers?? What should I be expecting??


I popped 2 beans, found 1 gal. She was average in vigor, structure and yield but she shined in terps. Intense Z sweet candy nose that emerged around week of bloom that carried through to the jar. I had never smelled dope that smelled like candy before so I was blown away by it. I believe I have my grow pics on my IG @tartaria_genetics


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Sep 30, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> 8 week old cola from my Dante's Inferno.
> Whole plant under that. View attachment 4992949View attachment 4992961


Been seeing crazy phenos coming out of all the Devil Driver crosses and this is certainly one of the best. Fantastic job on her bravo.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 30, 2021)

2 diff Dark n stormy . Clearwater collab w/ devil driver


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Sep 30, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> I popped 2 beans, found 1 gal. She was average in vigor, structure and yield but she shined in terps. Intense Z sweet candy nose that emerged around week of bloom that carried through to the jar. I had never smelled dope that smelled like candy before so I was blown away by it. I believe I have my grow pics on my IG @tartaria_genetics


I'll check out ur ig forsure. I also got fizzel rock, cool blue and tropical cake all by tiki. Any run ins with any of those strains


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Sep 30, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol no shit Sherlock.. is the sky blue? Grass often green? Please tell me more
> 
> But for real as an 80s baby those references all hit special. Is it actual "art"? Maybe... dude painted tomatoes soup cans. I'm not sure where I said anything was "exemplary" champ


Dude you IG is awesome! Thanknu so much for referring me to ur page. You really grow special bud.. keep it up . Thanks again. Ur page is awesome!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Sep 30, 2021)

Running Cool Blue


Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 said:


> I'll check out ur ig forsure. I also got fizzel rock, cool blue and tropical cake all by tiki. Any run ins with any of those strains


Thanks brotha appreciate it! Running Cool Blue now and she is special, frosty and loud blueberry popsicle terps. Here she is on day 41F


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Oct 1, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Running Cool Blue
> Thanks brotha appreciate it! Running Cool Blue now and she is special, frosty and loud blueberry popsicle terps. Here she is on day 41FView attachment 4999357


Nice , I was thinking of getting clear waters oerez but decided on the cool blue. I'll take ur word for it that j made the right decision


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Oct 1, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Running Cool Blue
> Thanks brotha appreciate it! Running Cool Blue now and she is special, frosty and loud blueberry popsicle terps. Here she is on day 41FView attachment 4999357


What do you use to make feminized seeds??


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Oct 1, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Running Cool Blue
> Thanks brotha appreciate it! Running Cool Blue now and she is special, frosty and loud blueberry popsicle terps. Here she is on day 41FView attachment 4999357


Sorry for all the question my man, but with all honestly , you seem like the dude that has alot of answers!!!! Lolol
Have u ran any of the exotic genetix red pop line. I've had some experience with they strawberry syrup which is a grease monkey x rep pop. And from what I remember it had a almost fake cherry/strawberry candy flavor. Knowing that a plant can produce those flavors is wild as hell. If I had not experienced that type of flavor I would of just assumed that when u said blue candy like popsicle it would of been a bland berry type of strain. But now i know flavor can actually be that wild and crazy tasting, which made me want to pick the cool blue up for myself. But back to the question about have u tried any exotic genetix?? The red pop line is pretty freaking outta this world.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Oct 1, 2021)

Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 said:


> What do you use to make feminized seeds??


STS reversal spray from Twenty20 Mendocino: https://twenty20mendocino.com/sts.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Oct 1, 2021)

Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 said:


> Sorry for all the question my man, but with all honestly , you seem like the dude that has alot of answers!!!! Lolol
> Have u ran any of the exotic genetix red pop line. I've had some experience with they strawberry syrup which is a grease monkey x rep pop. And from what I remember it had a almost fake cherry/strawberry candy flavor. Knowing that a plant can produce those flavors is wild as hell. If I had not experienced that type of flavor I would of just assumed that when u said blue candy like popsicle it would of been a bland berry type of strain. But now i know flavor can actually be that wild and crazy tasting, which made me want to pick the cool blue up for myself. But back to the question about have u tried any exotic genetix?? The red pop line is pretty freaking outta this world.


Havent ran Exotic yet, but he gots heat for sure.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 1, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Been seeing crazy phenos coming out of all the Devil Driver crosses and this is certainly one of the best. Fantastic job on her bravo.


Thanks. This particular bean was given to me by a friend to do a friendly grow off along with a small group. We split up a pack and went at it.


----------



## HustleHorticulture (Oct 2, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I didn't know until like last week that there were so many people on here looking at Tiki Madman. I've been getting some of his gear for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728565


Bro I have the Acai Gelato Bx as well. Name is spelled wrong my pack says Acia Gelato Bx. Can't find anything about them so I opened them and gonna hunt them.


----------



## HustleHorticulture (Oct 2, 2021)

Anyone running Acia Gelato Bx by Tiki? I have a pack I traded 2 half packs of Compounds Redbullz and Coka for. I opened the pack and am gonna pop all 10 to hunt and make some F2's and crosses. Can't find them anywhere online, any info about them at all. Tiki blocked me when I asked him about them. Total asshole.


----------



## timcervantes57 (Oct 20, 2021)

TWOMP said:


> I got the Jealousy Bx Box set. Anybody else get it? It was gone in a heartbeat.


I grabbed the jelousy x candy rain


----------



## timcervantes57 (Oct 20, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4998898
> View attachment 4998899
> 2 diff Dark n stormy . Clearwater collab w/ devil driver


Dark and stormy is Mai Tai witch is purple as fuck crossed with devil driver witch is also purple as fuck . Are you disappointed ? I mean it still looks fire . But I feel like it should have been glorious


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 20, 2021)

timcervantes57 said:


> Dark and stormy is Mai Tai witch is purple as fuck crossed with devil driver witch is also purple as fuck . Are you disappointed ? I mean it still looks fire . But I feel like it should have been glorious


They were both gorgeous plants thru & thru

the one pheno breaks down straight purple taste like A creamy sorbet. And the other pheno light green laffy taffy candy.


----------



## timcervantes57 (Nov 8, 2021)

All the photos tiki post on his ig look super fire with vibrant colors . What do I have to do to make mine do the same ? Do you think he hunt every strain till he finds something crazy colorful or is it something he's feeding ? Maybe lights and cold temps any ideas ?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 8, 2021)

timcervantes57 said:


> All the photos tiki post on his ig look super fire with vibrant colors . What do I have to do to make mine do the same ? Do you think he hunt every strain till he finds something crazy colorful or is it something he's feeding ? Maybe lights and cold temps any ideas ?


Lighting background & photo editing


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 8, 2021)

timcervantes57 said:


> All the photos tiki post on his ig look super fire with vibrant colors . What do I have to do to make mine do the same ? Do you think he hunt every strain till he finds something crazy colorful or is it something he's feeding ? Maybe lights and cold temps any ideas ?


That photo could be edited a little to make it more vibrant or add contrast but in general getting more purple is pretty easy for the strains that have it in the genetics. Lower the temps for a couple hours during the last 2-3 weeks of flowering while the lights are off. They should be mid to low 60s, closer to 60 is better. Also stop feeding base nutrients the last 2 weeks or so. I use NFTG so I'm not using salt nutrients and I don't flush but I still don't use any NPK nutrients the last two weeks or so and the plants start turning lots of colors.

I've done just the temps and Ive done just the "flush" before and the plants are always more colorful when I do both of them together. Some plants just won't turn purple however.

If I remember what I read correctly lower temps inhibit phosphorous uptake in plants. This is part of the reason most plants leaves turn lots of colors during the fall before winter fully comes in. You are trying somewhat to mimic that process.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 9, 2021)

timcervantes57 said:


> All the photos tiki post on his ig look super fire with vibrant colors . What do I have to do to make mine do the same ? Do you think he hunt every strain till he finds something crazy colorful or is it something he's feeding ? Maybe lights and cold temps any ideas ?


Ya don't believe that bullshit. Look at seed junky and j breezy. The end buds look a lot alike and you can see the more natural purple colors that you will actually see.

Here is g41 x sherb bx (not my photo)


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 9, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Ya don't believe that bullshit. Look at seed junky and j breezy. The end buds look a lot alike and you can see the more natural purple colors that you will actually see.


In fairness I have ran a pack of Tiki Madman Gelato 41 bx and they do come out looking almost exactly like Tiki's picture and not the one you posted of seed junkys.

Tiki's picture looks like the contrast was adjusted though and/or maybe the picture was taken with the plant pretty close to a light. Having ran the strain myself with 9 females that all looked almost exactly like Tiki's pic I'm sure he didn't do too much editing beyond contrast/lighting levels.

I have one pheno going right now that's about 3 weeks into flower. If I can remember in a couple weeks I'll try and take a pic to post.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 9, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> In fairness I have ran a pack of Tiki Madman Gelato 41 bx and they do come out looking almost exactly like Tiki's picture and not the one you posted of seed junkys.
> 
> Tiki's picture looks like the contrast was adjusted though and/or maybe the picture was taken with the plant pretty close to a light. Having ran the strain myself with 9 females that all looked almost exactly like Tiki's pic I'm sure he didn't do too much editing beyond contrast/lighting levels.
> 
> I have one pheno going right now that's about 3 weeks into flower. If I can remember in a couple weeks I'll try and take a pic to post.


Show me one unedited picture that looks like that. Look at the "reposted" pics and you can see awesome bud but not that technicolor bullshit. Do some plants throw some unbelievable colors? Sure, but THAT particular photo has been fucked with.

And hell maybe your right, maybe only contrast had been changed or whatever but he's done this with other shots too. It's camera tricks.. Not genetics or low temps or organic growing


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 9, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> And hell maybe your right, maybe only contrast had been changed or whatever but he's done this with other shots too. It's camera tricks.. Not genetics or low temps or organic growing


Photos like Tiki's I assume are taken like this with a bright light shining on it since they were obviously not just a garden shot like the pic you posted above. A bright light at the right angle can make a photo look like the contrast has been messed with. Never can fully tell now days really though.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 9, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Photos like Tiki's I assume are taken like this with a bright light shining on it since they were obviously not just a garden shot like the pic you posted above. A bright light at the right angle can make a photo look like the contrast has been messed with. Never can fully tell now days really though.
> 
> View attachment 5025218


I suppose. I haven't ate McDonald's in a long time but I knew their advertisement was bullshit and the actual food I got would never look like that. It could have been the camera tricks or the fact the "ketchup" was actually paint. I digress, but tikis gear has been putting out heat but the buds are good enough without the need for the bullshit making consumers think that the buds they grow can actually come out looking like they were painted by a first grader in 1991


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 9, 2021)

Gelato x Gelato x Gelato x Gelato x Gelato =GELATO


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Gelato x Gelato x Gelato x Gelato x Gelato =GELATO


So tk x gelato or skittlz x (tk x gelato) = gelato? 

I mean thats how it always goes isn't it? 

Skunk this, skunk that, or haze this, haze that, or blueberry this blueberry that, gsc, big bud, Jack herer...

Things get popular and everybody wants one or has one. Way of the world.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 9, 2021)

Skittlz is Gelato.... its all just Sloth from Goonies ...especially from the IG Seed Hypers


----------



## Snayberry (Nov 9, 2021)

Tiki is like pumping out new strains every single week. Does he even fully work or test them? Is his gear any good?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 9, 2021)

Snayberry said:


> Tiki is like pumping out new strains every single week. Does he even fully work or test them? Is his gear any good?


You should really check out the previous 22 pages.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Skittlz is Gelato.... its all just Sloth from Goonies ...especially from the IG Seed Hypers


Skittlz has zero to do with gelato. It is grape ape x grapefruit. 

Sloth from the goonies is a lot cooler than you realize.


----------



## timcervantes57 (Nov 9, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> In fairness I have ran a pack of Tiki Madman Gelato 41 bx and they do come out looking almost exactly like Tiki's picture and not the one you posted of seed junkys.
> 
> Tiki's picture looks like the contrast was adjusted though and/or maybe the picture was taken with the plant pretty close to a light. Having ran the strain myself with 9 females that all looked almost exactly like Tiki's pic I'm sure he didn't do too much editing beyond contrast/lighting levels.
> 
> I have one pheno going right now that's about 3 weeks into flower. If I can remember in a couple weeks I'll try and take a pic to post.


You don't have pics of gelato 41 bx ?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 9, 2021)

posted 6hrs ago by Tikimadman on IG.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 10, 2021)

timcervantes57 said:


> You don't have pics of gelato 41 bx ?


 peep my IG page @tartaria_genetics for flower pics of BX


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 10, 2021)

Zkittlez Bomb # 1 Bred by Tikimadman. Forbidden Zkittlez X Sunset Sherbert BX.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 10, 2021)

Didnt Caleb from CSI Humboldt seeds mention when he reversed the zkittlez ... that he thinks its related to Gelato? Heyyyy you Guysssssssss 

SoCal Wholesale Market is oversaturated with these genetics in general.... its even lost the word Exotic associated with it for the last couple years.... everyone and their mom has purple fruity weed....


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 10, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Didnt Caleb from CSI Humboldt seeds mention when he reversed the zkittlez ... that he thinks its related to Gelato? Heyyyy you Guysssssssss
> 
> SoCal Wholesale Market is oversaturated with these genetics in general.... its even lost the word Exotic associated with it for the last couple years.... everyone and their mom has purple fruity weed....


It's all about the bag appeal and IG pictures. Nobody seems to care about the actual high.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 10, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> It's all about the bag appeal and IG pictures. Nobody seems to care about the actual high.


Lucky Dog Seed Co ?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 10, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> peep my IG page @tartaria_genetics for flower pics of BX
> View attachment 5025623


You're telling me you didn't find the lime green/neon purple pheno? But in all honesty, killing it as always man


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 10, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> You're telling me you didn't find the lime green/neon purple pheno? But in all honesty, killing it as always man


Popped 2 beans, both phenos were green up until around week 6 then purped out. Both were extremely peppery and dank, most people did not find appealing. Potent herb tho.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 10, 2021)

Top Nug (white truffle x London pound cake) drop is Friday @ 4:20


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 10, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Top Nug (white truffle x London pound cake) drop is Friday @ 4:20


Idk if I wanna cop this or the gellati bx or wait for the Wolfpack drop in December or cop the Raw strawberry Fritter or the snowhigh devil's tits or a 3rd coast pure Michigan or Lit farm velvet. Too many options right now.


----------



## terpiboi (Nov 11, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Idk if I wanna cop this or the gellati bx or wait for the Wolfpack drop in December or cop the Raw strawberry Fritter or the snowhigh devil's tits or a 3rd coast pure Michigan or Lit farm velvet. Too many options right now.


Also strawberry guava drop from Bloom. Too much heat rn


----------



## rmzrmz (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 14, 2021)

Man says he's a breeder and not a crosser. Glad he admits his Jealousy is just a pheno he hunted from 2 jbeezy Jealousy packs.


----------



## 420Blackwater (Nov 20, 2021)

Ice Cream Cake X Jealousy start of week 7


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 20, 2021)

timcervantes57 said:


> You don't have pics of gelato 41 bx ?


Rerun of pheno 2


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Man says he's a breeder and not a crosser. Glad he admits his Jealousy is just a pheno he hunted from 2 jbeezy Jealousy packs.


Did he admit to getting some of his gear from copycat? That’s the new rumor, copycat supposedly has receipt or copies, lol. Jbeezy had to ask him like 7 times to verify that jealousy info instead of saying he had jbeezys cut. Makes a man wonder, first MMS, now Tiki, lol


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 21, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> It's all about the bag appeal and IG pictures. Nobody seems to care about the actual high.


I do. I just killed off a completely purple puta breath with insane bag appeal because the effects were meh. I kept the 2 sisters though and they get some purple on the fade but not full on purple. GRCxBBC checks all boxes at least my cut does.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2021)

The gushers x sunset bx my bro grew earlier this year was colorful, fruity and potent. Not sour d or chem strong but good.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 22, 2021)

Pablos Revenge #2
(Animal Mints x Sherb Cake)

One of four females in flower, she's pure Mints on the nose with greasy trichomes and a lot of colour.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 23, 2021)

Pirates Milk #4
(Cereal Milk x Candy Rain)

Visually stunning but lacks the terps and flavour of my keeper #2. I do love a lot #4 though, so shes cooking some Black Flag and Booty seeds on the lowers.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 25, 2021)

Neptune has some Power Packs from Tiki up.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 25, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Didnt Caleb from CSI Humboldt seeds mention when he reversed the zkittlez ... that he thinks its related to Gelato? Heyyyy you Guysssssssss
> 
> SoCal Wholesale Market is oversaturated with these genetics in general.... its even lost the word Exotic associated with it for the last couple years.... everyone and their mom has purple fruity weed....


He said zkittlez might be an s1 of the green sherb cut and that runtz is all gelato, doesn’t see any zkittlez influence.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 26, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Pablos Revenge #2
> (Animal Mints x Sherb Cake)
> View attachment 5033251
> One of four females in flower, she's pure Mints on the nose with greasy trichomes and a lot of colour.


nice gro, requesting more photos inclulding differemt pehnos and the whole pants por favor


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 27, 2021)

was thinking about finally grabbing some Tiki from the black friday sale off Neptune but I have no idea what some of these strains are

anyone know the linage of some of the strains

Ice Mintz?Candy Jam?Lemon Icee?Fizzle Rocks?Zkittlez Bomb?Fudgsicle?


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> was thinking about finally grabbing some Tiki from the black friday sale off Neptune but I have no idea what some of these strains are
> 
> anyone know the linage of some of the strains
> 
> Ice Mintz?Candy Jam?Lemon Icee?Fizzle Rocks?Zkittlez Bomb?Fudgsicle?


I asked him which was his favorite out of the BF dropped and he said the Fizzle Rocks. London Jelly is a pancakes x Jealousy. Candy Jam is a Candy Rain x Jealousy. Ice Mintz is a ice cream cake x kushmint. Forbidden Zkittles BX is a Forbidden Zkittles x Zkittles bomb.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 27, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> I asked him which was his favorite out of the BF dropped and he said the Fizzle Rocks. London Jelly is a pancakes x Jealousy. Candy Jam is a Candy Rain x Jealousy. Ice Mintz is a ice cream cake x kushmint. Forbidden Zkittles BX is a Forbidden Zkittles x Zkittles bomb.


thanks man,appreciate that


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 27, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> thanks man,appreciate that


You're welcome my friend. Hit him up on IG if you have any questions he'll gladly answer anything. Sign up for his website newsletter he about to drop testers beginning of December.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 28, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> nice gro, requesting more photos inclulding differemt pehnos and the whole pants por favor


Thanks, #1, #4, #5 are all Animal Mints in bud structure (almost identical) with variations in terps which are knock out. #1 and #2 had minimal stretch, the other two doubled in size.

#4





Seed plants are flowered in 5ltr pots of soil, topped for 4 - 6 tops like the one below,


better pic of #2 which leans more towards the Sherb in bud structure but with mints terps


lowers


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 3, 2021)

What's a good Tiki breeder cut to have ? I'm probably gonna cop one from gentraders NYC event. Prices will be discounted. Boston clones work for Tiki so it's 100% legit.


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 3, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> What's a good Tiki breeder cut to have ? I'm probably gonna cop one from gentraders NYC event. Prices will be discounted. Boston clones work for Tiki so it's 100% legit. View attachment 5040169


Devil Driver, Pablo's Revenge, Tiki Rain.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 4, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Thanks, #1, #4, #5 are all Animal Mints in bud structure (almost identical) with variations in terps which are knock out. #1 and #2 had minimal stretch, the other two doubled in size.
> 
> #4
> View attachment 5036667
> ...


Thank you for sharing, wonderful phenos.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 4, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> What's a good Tiki breeder cut to have ? I'm probably gonna cop one from gentraders NYC event. Prices will be discounted. Boston clones work for Tiki so it's 100% legit. View attachment 5040169


I got the fritter from Boston clones at the mass harvest cup for a bill. Had some tiki cuts for the same price but I really don’t think a tiki breeder cut is going to go toe to toe with actual elites. Just a hunch , but 2/3 of that list is tiki shit vs a few actual proven cuts. Wtf Is a tiki runtz cut?


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 4, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I got the fritter from Boston clones at the mass harvest cup for a bill. Had some tiki cuts for the same price but I really don’t think a tiki breeder cut is going to go toe to toe with actual elites. Just a hunch , but 2/3 of that list is tiki shit vs a few actual proven cuts. Wtf Is a tiki runtz cut?


Haha yeah most of his cuts are seed bags from other breeders that he hunted like the Jelousy. That Pablo's Revenge is special tho.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 4, 2021)

Some of tikis cuts are fire, some are mediocre. They are usually priced accordingly here in Mi. Out of any of those tiki cuts listed, I can say the only one I would pay 500 for is the devil driver. But the Tropicana banana is nice, really great smell, but not worth 500 IMO. I haven’t run the Singapore sling or pablos revenge, and I didn’t like any skittlez cross I got that were from tiki. 

If your growing for quality and not yield caps Mac 1 is one of my favorites. I have lumpys apple fritter, other than devil driver on that bottom list that would be my second choice out of stuff I’ve ran. Yields good, nice structure, decent terps. 

I’d like to run Oreoz as well, but I’m done with clones for a bit though. I been losing my ass lately and pretty sure it’s hops latent viroid from taking in cuts. It’s to the point I’ve had to isolate all my keepers and send off for testing and start seeds for next run til I figure out what’s clean and what’s not.


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 4, 2021)

Apalchen said:


> Some of tikis cuts are fire, some are mediocre. They are usually priced accordingly here in Mi. Out of any of those tiki cuts listed, I can say the only one I would pay 500 for is the devil driver. But the Tropicana banana is nice, really great smell, but not worth 500 IMO. I haven’t run the Singapore sling or pablos revenge, and I didn’t like any skittlez cross I got that were from tiki.
> 
> If your growing for quality and not yield caps Mac 1 is one of my favorites. I have lumpys apple fritter, other than devil driver on that bottom list that would be my second choice out of stuff I’ve ran. Yields good, nice structure, decent terps.
> 
> I’d like to run Oreoz as well, but I’m done with clones for a bit though. I been losing my ass lately and pretty sure it’s hops latent viroid from taking in cuts. It’s to the point I’ve had to isolate all my keepers and send off for testing and start seeds for next run til I figure out what’s clean and what’s not.


Ran oreoz all bag appeal to me. I prefer white truffle. I've saw and smoked some killer oreoz crosses with terps and descent potency. My friend runs the Devil Driver rn and it's some good smoke. Can't go wrong with Mac.


----------



## Apalchen (Dec 4, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I've saw and smoked some killer oreoz crosses with terps and descent potency


Nice to know I got some oreoz x cereal milk seeds on the way. Also grabbed gmo x cereal milk as well. So far I’ve had good luck with gmo crosses.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 5, 2021)

Has anyone grown and smoked Tiki man’s Pablo Revenge


Green Refuge said:


> What's a good Tiki breeder cut to have ? I'm probably gonna cop one from gentraders NYC event. Prices will be discounted. Boston clones work for Tiki so it's 100% legit. View attachment 5040169


Pulled up on them today and they couldn't tell me much, so I passed on them. Also, anyone that was in the know pretty much said what I already suspected, pretty flowers but not enough flower power.


----------



## Baby Walker (Dec 5, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Has anyone grown and smoked Tiki man’s Pablo Revenge
> 
> Pulled up on them today and they couldn't tell me much, so I passed on them. Also, anyone that was in the know pretty much said what I already suspected, pretty flowers but not enough flower power.


Brother, did you take the seeds from thegoatseedbankeu ?


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 5, 2021)

Baby Walker said:


> Brother, did you take the seeds from thegoatseedbankeu ?


These weren’t seeds. They were clones from his personal selection/breeders cut.


----------



## Baby Walker (Dec 5, 2021)

[QUOTE = "catdaddy516, post: 16681486, member: 1094490"]
Это не были семена. Это были клоны из его личной селекции / разведения заводчиков.
[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
https://www.instagram.com/thegoatseedbankeu/ an honest seller?


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 5, 2021)

Baby Walker said:


> [QUOTE = "catdaddy516, post: 16681486, member: 1094490"]
> Это не были семена. Это были клоны из его личной селекции / разведения заводчиков.
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> https://www.instagram.com/thegoatseedbankeu/ an honest seller?


Huh?
Lol. I’m not looking for any Tiki seeds.


----------



## Baby Walker (Dec 5, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Huh?
> Lol. I’m not looking for any Tiki seeds.


You once asked about whether this bank is honest


----------



## Baby Walker (Dec 5, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Huh?
> Lol. I’m not looking for any Tiki seeds.








TheGoatSeedBankEU


I recently saw them on Instagram and reached out and to my surprise he responded very promptly. I can’t lie, after kicking it with him for a few I was impressed with the stock he has. However, I can’t find any reviews on him and it’s probably mostly due to the fact that he does everything...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 5, 2021)

Baby Walker said:


> You once asked about whether this bank is honest





Baby Walker said:


> TheGoatSeedBankEU
> 
> 
> I recently saw them on Instagram and reached out and to my surprise he responded very promptly. I can’t lie, after kicking it with him for a few I was impressed with the stock he has. However, I can’t find any reviews on him and it’s probably mostly due to the fact that he does everything...
> ...


Oh ok. I got you. I totally forgot I inquired about their authenticity. Thanks.


----------



## Baby Walker (Dec 5, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Oh ok. I got you. I totally forgot I inquired about their authenticity. Thanks.


As a result, did you buy something from them?


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 5, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Has anyone grown and smoked Tiki man’s Pablo Revenge
> 
> Pulled up on them today and they couldn't tell me much, so I passed on them. Also, anyone that was in the know pretty much said what I already suspected, pretty flowers but not enough flower power.


Same. Everyone was saying it's good but it doesn't back up the hype. They dropped prices to $200 but I went with the pure Michigan and got a free 7 pack of NYCSD from GGG.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 5, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Same. Everyone was saying it's good but it doesn't back up the hype. They dropped prices to $200 but I went with the pure Michigan and got a free 7 pack of ECSD from GGG.


Oh you pulled up today too?
Yeah man, I'm asking all about the smoke and all they could tell me is how good they smelled and how pretty they grew. Lol. Red flag for me all day.


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 5, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Oh you pulled up today too?
> Yeah man, I'm asking all about the smoke and all they could tell me is how good they smelled and how pretty they grew. Lol. Red flag for me all day.


Yeah man I was there. I was in line for like an hour chopping it up with other growers. Most were not there for Tiki. There was so much damn fire in that little space it was hard to pick what to buy. I copped PM, Gary and lumpy Apple. Also got some flower and shrooms. How did you like the event ? I loved it. It was like straight weeds R us in that joint.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 5, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Yeah man I was there. I was in line for like an hour chopping it up with other growers. Most were not there for Tiki. There was so much damn fire in that little space it was hard to pick what to buy. I copped PM, Gary and lumpy Apple. Also got some flower and shrooms. How did you like the event ? I loved it. It was like straight weeds R us in that joint.


Damn, you caught the Gary huh? Nice pick up daddio, I just missed her. Which vendor did you get your Gary from? I was kind of bummed when I heard the news, but I struck a deal to get her 10 days from now, so she’ll be with me soon.
That Fritter is a real hit I see. Damn near everyone had it and almost sold out of it too. 

As for me, I picked up the Lemon Cherry Gelato, Jet fuel Gelato, Biscotti and two joints I can’t remember at the moment.
I thought the event was super wavy and wish I knew about GT sooner; a very chill and welcoming event, and like you said with plenty of fire to be had.


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 5, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Damn, you caught the Gary huh? Nice pick up daddio, I just missed her. Which vendor did you get your Gary from? I was kind of bummed when I heard the news, but I struck a deal to get her 10 days from now, so she’ll be with me soon.
> That Fritter is a real hit I see. Damn near everyone had it and almost sold out of it too.
> 
> As for me, I picked up the Lemon Cherry Gelato, Jet fuel Gelato, Biscotti and two joints I can’t remember at the moment.
> I thought the event was super wavy and wish I knew about GT sooner; a very chill and welcoming event, and like you said with plenty of fire to be had.


I got the Gary from the genetraders organizer dude. It's the same cut that you see in all the crosses on Neptunes and such. For $120 it's worth a shot. He warned me that she's a picky bitch so we'll see. Yeah everyone got Apple Fritter. Prices are just so intriguing. I almost got the lemon cherry gelato but changed my mind at last second. 

I wish I knew you were going we could've met up there. Maybe next time. If that Gary don't come through hit me up I got you if she's healthy.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 5, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> I got the Gary from the genetraders organizer dude. It's the same cut that you see in all the crosses on Neptunes and such. For $120 it's worth a shot. He warned me that she's a picky bitch so we'll see. Yeah everyone got Apple Fritter. Prices are just so intriguing. I almost got the lemon cherry gelato but changed my mind at last second.
> 
> I wish I knew you were going we could've met up there. Maybe next time. If that Gary don't come through hit me up I got you if she's healthy.


Yeah daddio, we definitely could’ve linked and kicked it for a few. Tbh, I thought I was the only from the boards that attended. I didn’t see anyone talking about going, so I wasn’t aware anyone here knew about the event.

You logging anything you picked up today? If so, post up the link.


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 7, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Yeah daddio, we definitely could’ve linked and kicked it for a few. Tbh, I thought I was the only from the boards that attended. I didn’t see anyone talking about going, so I wasn’t aware anyone here knew about the event.
> 
> You logging anything you picked up today? If so, post up the link.


I hear you brotha. I'm transplant all my clones tonight I'll post a grow journal you can see what I'm working with.


----------



## MiselfCare (Dec 8, 2021)

Moon blend day 27
this ones been stretching super hard has a nice pine smell 

This one quit stretching a few days back Definitely leaning towards runtz on the smell


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 8, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Has anyone grown and smoked Tiki man’s Pablo Revenge
> 
> Pulled up on them today and they couldn't tell me much, so I passed on them. Also, anyone that was in the know pretty much said what I already suspected, pretty flowers but not enough flower power.


from seed


----------



## catdaddy516 (Dec 8, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> from seedView attachment 5042705View attachment 5042706


Lol. Very nice pics, daddio, but that still didn’t answer my question.
Look, he, along with many others produce nice looking plants, but unfortunately I’m not into pretty weed as much as a lot of y’all seem to be. I need my shit to hit just as hard as good as that pretty weed looks. And from what was stated that’s all that shit mostly is “pretty, smelling, decent weed!”
Thanks for pics, you’re one hell of a grower.


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 9, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Lol. Very nice pics, daddio, but that still didn’t answer my question.
> Look, he, along with many others produce nice looking plants, but unfortunately I’m not into pretty weed as much as a lot of y’all seem to be. I need my shit to hit just as hard as good as that pretty weed looks. And from what was stated that’s all that shit mostly is “pretty, smelling, decent weed!”
> Thanks for pics, you’re one hell of a grower.


 I run a ton of tiki gear in our commercial facility. I have COA's on all of them. Obviously with anything your experience may vary, but our testing was rock solid on both terps and cannabinoids in everything we've sent for testing. The winners from our tiki hunts have been some of the top things in our library. That being said I have zero experience buying his cuts.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 9, 2021)

catdaddy516 said:


> Lol. Very nice pics, daddio, but that still didn’t answer my question.
> Look, he, along with many others produce nice looking plants, but unfortunately I’m not into pretty weed as much as a lot of y’all seem to be. I need my shit to hit just as hard as good as that pretty weed looks. And from what was stated that’s all that shit mostly is “pretty, smelling, decent weed!”
> Thanks for pics, you’re one hell of a grower.


We dont have a lab in prohibitionland, but her effects are hard hitting and noteworthy, everyone's endocannabinoid system is different , i can only vouch from personal experience. Along with Tikis Gelato 41BX where he collabd with Sherbinski was some of he most potent dope ive grew this year.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 17, 2021)

Moon Runtz by tiki, Smells of Tropicana Fruit Punch with a hint of orange zest on the end.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 18, 2021)

Since it's Half Tiki, I will post my Dante's Inferno, Need to get a filter lense for my phone to take better pics


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 18, 2021)

Pablos Revenge # 5
Animal Mints X Sherb Cake
Day 30F


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 20, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Pablos Revenge # 5
> Animal Mints X Sherb Cake
> Day 30FView attachment 5049531View attachment 5049532


Those look beautiful well done!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 20, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> Those look beautiful well done!


Thanks, shes one of my faves, heavy yielding potent.


----------



## TWOMP (Dec 23, 2021)

Jealousy bx day 49


----------



## TWOMP (Dec 23, 2021)

Candy Rain bx 
Gary x Jealousy


----------



## TWOMP (Dec 23, 2021)

Jealousy bx #5

bad lighting sorry guys


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 23, 2021)

TWOMP said:


> Jealousy bx #5
> View attachment 5052419
> bad lighting sorry guys


Impressive grow, can you describe her smell?


----------



## TWOMP (Dec 24, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Impressive grow, can you describe her smell?


Smells like Creamy Gas and Soap


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 25, 2021)

For those interested, Tiki has a Christmas tester pack deal right now. You buy one pack of stickers on his site and get a free tester pack of seeds with it. It only costs $10 so it's a good deal for those wanting to try out some Tiki. USA only but for international people you can go to neptune and just buy one of the tester packs for $25.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 25, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> For those interested, Tiki has a Christmas tester pack deal right now. You buy one pack of stickers on his site and get a free tester pack of seeds with it. It only costs $10 so it's a good deal for those wanting to try out some Tiki. USA only but for international people you can go to neptune and just buy one of the tester packs for $25.


What’s the site?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 25, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> What’s the site?


The stickers are on his swag site.


----------



## superdank330 (Dec 25, 2021)

Tester or not , still some tiki fire.!


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 25, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> The stickers are on his swag site.View attachment 5053941


Yeah I grabbed one. Any idea what he’s sending out as testers or is it totally random?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 26, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah I grabbed one. Any idea what he’s sending out as testers or is it totally random?


Random but he did mention throwing out some heater sleepers in the deal


----------



## higher self (Dec 26, 2021)

His crosses seem random as hell to me as is lol. I wouldn't know what to pick if I had to choose, so random testers for $10 is perfect! The fact he is even mentioning testers & getting them out to the people gains my respect for his gear.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 26, 2021)

Who got in on that Pirate Milk drop at Neptune? How much did they go for?


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 26, 2021)

For $10 how can you go wrong? I jumped on that too. I like the fact that he did something like this, it's very generous of him. I also try to grab his Power Packs when they come up, 2 packs for the price of one, you can't beat it. I've only grown a small amount of Tiki's gear but what I have so far has been top notch!


----------



## Dank Budz (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up on the testers, I always liked the art style he uses anyways, just grabbed some, hopefully it wasn't only on Christmas day type of thing


----------



## TWOMP (Dec 26, 2021)

10$…….


VAhomegrown said:


> Who got in on that Pirate Milk drop at Neptune? How much did they go for?


10$ is a steal and the Pirate Milk was 250$


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 26, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah I grabbed one. Any idea what he’s sending out as testers or is it totally random?


Last tester he did I got a pack of Sherbert Shortcake x Banana Trop Zkittles. It's random crosses like that.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 26, 2021)

Picked up the Animal Mints bx power pack



Leaning towards popping the Apple and Bananas x Ice Mints first. Picked up a pack of testers from Neptune.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 2, 2022)

Anyone received their testers yet by any chance?


----------



## TWOMP (Jan 2, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Anyone received their testers yet by any chance?


He said he will ship out seeds every week starting in January……..it’s Sunday January 2nd give him some time. Ask again beginning of February


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 2, 2022)

TWOMP said:


> He said he will ship out seeds every week starting in January……..it’s Sunday January 2nd give him some time. Ask again beginning of February


Clearly I didn't know he said that or I wouldn't have asked , but thanks


----------



## EnigmaticG (Jan 2, 2022)

Is it too late to get testers?


----------



## Green Refuge (Jan 2, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> Is it too late to get testers?


Yeah you're about a week late.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 4, 2022)

Pirate Milk #4
Cereal Milk x Candy Rain

Daylight pic, last run of #4. Frost is insane but she lacks the terps and flavour of my keeper #2 (which looks like cabbage compared to #4). Chucked a little Slice Cream Cake #5 (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2) pollen on her which resulted in Black Flag seeds. I'd like the frost and structure from Pirate Milk #4 with the terps and flavour from Slice Cream Cake #5. Seeds will get popped soon.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 10, 2022)

Pablos Revenge #4
Animal Mints x Sherb Cake

Flowered 4 females and 1 male. Nose and flavour have settled and its mainly mint with berry back back, sadly nothing special. The thing that stands out is the potency, its knock out on all phenos / genos. 

Giving them more run, found that this strain is fantastic for dry sift, I use the sift in edibles so its a win win situation. After I use the sift screens I give the remaining plant matter a wash. Anthocyanins give the water its purple colour and are water soluble, still tastes like shite tho.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 10, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Anyone received their testers yet by any chance?


I got mine today,it was Gelatti bx


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 10, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Anyone received their testers yet by any chance?


today


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 10, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> today
> View attachment 5064420


so they are random

I knew I was gonna end up with some shit I have no interest in growing lol


----------



## Romis (Jan 11, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> so they are random
> 
> I knew I was gonna end up with some shit I have no interest in growing lol


Luck of the draw. Free full pack of beans with a dope $10 sticker pack w/ free shipping ? Sold!

I'm hoping I get that gelatti bx1


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 11, 2022)

I actually ended up jumping on his pirate milk box set Collab with raw, hoping the testers show up soon though


----------



## Green Refuge (Jan 11, 2022)

I hope I don't get the Gelatti cuz I already have it. I'll trade you if I do.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 11, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> today
> View attachment 5064420


Did you get a shipping notification or did they just show up in the mailbox? I bought two because he didn’t say there were a limit. These are for sure random unreleased crosses but he plays with fire cuts.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 11, 2022)

GrowRijt said:


> Did you get a shipping notification or did they just show up in the mailbox? I bought two because he didn’t say there were a limit. These are for sure random unreleased crosses but he plays with fire cuts.


I thought he said in one post about the testers that it was one pack per person. He did say afterward that there was no shipping notification or tracking number they will just show up. He also said that some of these are old and new crosses, so not all are random unreleased strains, some of them have been released like the Gelatti bx posted above.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 12, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I thought he said in one post about the testers that it was one pack per person. He did say afterward that there was no shipping notification or tracking number they will just show up. He also said that some of these are old and new crosses, so not all are random unreleased strains, some of them have been released like the Gelatti bx posted above.
> 
> View attachment 5064897


That's good to know because my order is still processing even lol, I did the same thing bought two. Figured I'd only get one but at most I'm out $10 no biggie


----------



## numberfour (Jan 12, 2022)

I went through Neptune for the International testers. Worked out at $25 for the pack and $25 for the shipping. Order shipped on Monday, should be here next week, interested to see what I get.


----------



## howchill (Jan 12, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Photos like Tiki's I assume are taken like this with a bright light shining on it since they were obviously not just a garden shot like the pic you posted above. A bright light at the right angle can make a photo look like the contrast has been messed with. Never can fully tell now days really though.
> 
> View attachment 5025218


What item is this?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 12, 2022)

howchill said:


> What item is this?


It's a photo light box.

Here's an example 



Amazon.com


----------



## Green Refuge (Jan 12, 2022)

howchill said:


> What item is this?


Lit farms are the worst with manipulating photos. It's like college girls on Instagram vs real life. Don't fall for it.


----------



## howchill (Jan 12, 2022)

Green Refuge said:


> Lit farms are the worst with manipulating photos. It's like college girls on Instagram vs real life. Don't fall for it.


Yeah I’m learning a lot of Instagram is just filters and photo shoots and long big hippie dippie bullshit post to sell you something heavily edited….

if you have Mylar/fancy packaging 
Include 6 paragraphs per strain and use words like progeny and limonene you’ll sell


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Jan 14, 2022)

Got my testers for anyone interested! Gello Mints x Sunset Shortcake.


----------



## Florere (Jan 14, 2022)

Nice


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 14, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I thought he said in one post about the testers that it was one pack per person. He did say afterward that there was no shipping notification or tracking number they will just show up. He also said that some of these are old and new crosses, so not all are random unreleased strains, some of them have been released like the Gelatti bx posted above.
> 
> View attachment 5064897


Well the site let me buy two. And the homie Tiki sent two. So I lucked out I guess. I never reached out for info just let it ride. I could be wrong but I hadnt seen either of these packs released. He throws a ton of beans out there though so I can’t watch em all.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 14, 2022)

GrowRijt said:


> Well the site let me buy two. And the homie Tiki sent two. So I lucked out I guess. I never reached out for info just let it ride. I could be wrong but I hadnt seen either of these packs released. He throws a ton of beans out there though so I can’t watch em all.
> View attachment 5066882


Both of those sound fire asf. Read that Rasberry boogie is a 25% THC 30% CBD plant haha


----------



## numberfour (Jan 14, 2022)

howchill said:


> Yeah I’m learning a lot of Instagram is just filters and photo shoots and long big hippie dippie bullshit post to sell you something heavily edited….
> 
> if you have Mylar/fancy packaging
> Include 6 paragraphs per strain and use words like progeny and limonene you’ll sell


IG was pretty good a few years ago, easy to chat to breeders, any one and every one was on there and on all the time. Nowadays we've all lost our original accounts, all the canna related hashtags are gone and its constant warnings for posting canna pics or anything related. There are still some great people / content on there but its lost its magic. Big increase in scammers and snakes and dicks trying to sell you a gorilla in a hat NFT for the same price as a house within the last year. 



GrowRijt said:


> Well the site let me buy two. And the homie Tiki sent two.


Thats great


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Flatrate (Jan 14, 2022)

Got mine just now.


----------



## TWOMP (Jan 14, 2022)

Just High Five the mailwoman!


----------



## Romis (Jan 14, 2022)

Hit the lotto!


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Romis (Jan 14, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> View attachment 5067050View attachment 5067051


I'm a big fan of Seed Junky but damn I want that sticker lol


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## superdank330 (Jan 14, 2022)

Moon Runtz


----------



## bigbongloads (Jan 14, 2022)

Anyone know what gello mints x sherbert shortcake are genetically? I’m new to his gear and received this cross as testers.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 15, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone know what gello mints x sherbert shortcake are genetically? I’m new to his gear and received this cross as testers.


Gello Mints is Gello x Kushmints. Gello is Flo x gelato 45. Sherbert shortcake is one I have no idea about.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Jan 16, 2022)

Is there a link to find out more/purchase? Im unfamiliar with this breeder but love the strain genetics and good reviews!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 16, 2022)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Is there a link to find out more/purchase? Im unfamiliar with this breeder but love the strain genetics and good reviews!








Tiki Madman |







tikimadman.com


----------



## LuvmethemQts (Jan 17, 2022)

Still waiting on my order to arrive


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 18, 2022)

Mine just came today, I am VERY excited I got this


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 18, 2022)

Romis said:


> Hit the lotto!
> 
> View attachment 5067036


Sheesh Yes you did lol, Also saw someone esle got Candy Rain X Lemon Icee. Thats going to be some heat!!!!... My Moon Runtz ( White Runtz X Candy Rain) is by far the best smelling plant I've had the past 3 harvest of over 20`+ different cultivars, Out of the 2 times I ran it it was Leaning on Candy Rain side of terps for sure... Tropicana Fruit Punch Cherry with a heavy citrus end . Taste like the tropicana caribbean sunset juice with a intense head crushing high sometimes.. LOVE it.


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 18, 2022)

GrowRijt said:


> Gello Mints is Gello x Kushmints. Gello is Flo x gelato 45. Sherbert shortcake is one I have no idea about.


Only thing I can think of is Sunset Sherbet X Strawberry Shortcake, but maybe it's a Sunset Sherbet BX ? Because I have a Sunsert Sherbet BX X Candy Rain freebie pack Ive gotten.


----------



## LuvmethemQts (Jan 18, 2022)

I spoke to soon...


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 18, 2022)

Best $20 ever spent? I'd say so


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 18, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Best $20 ever spent? I'd say soView attachment 5069910


Damn you were able to grab two nice!


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 18, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Damn you were able to grab two nice!


Yeah I didn't realize it was 1 per person, and I guess tiki was cool with it and hooked it up. Super pumped for the ice cream cake cross was praying I'd get it since I saw @Romis post his pack lol


----------



## tomram (Jan 19, 2022)

They wrote to me today: they do not send to spain due to the coronavirus


----------



## superdank330 (Jan 20, 2022)

Nug's of Dante's Inferno , Curing bringing out more of the Grapey smell is coming out more. Excited to run more of the pack.. Powder Keg on the other hand not as visually pleasing both have a nice high


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 22, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> Nice to know I got some oreoz x cereal milk seeds on the way. Also grabbed gmo x cereal milk as well. So far I’ve had good luck with gmo crosses.


Who's the breeder on the cereal milk crosses?


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 22, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> Who's the breeder on the cereal milk crosses?


elev8


----------



## Romis (Jan 22, 2022)

Anybody still waiting for their testers?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 22, 2022)

Romis said:


> Anybody still waiting for their testers?


Yep


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 23, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> elev8


You ran their gear before?


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 23, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> You ran their gear before?


I ran a some of their runtz s1 a couple runs back. Was better than a lot of runtz cuts I’ve smoked. Very terpy. I think that was the only pack I’ve flowered out so far.


----------



## Cavoszia (Jan 23, 2022)

Apalchen said:


> I ran a some of their runtz s1 a couple runs back. Was better than a lot of runtz cuts I’ve smoked. Very terpy. I think that was the only pack I’ve flowered out so far.


Were they pure or crosses


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 24, 2022)

Does Tiki do fems or just regs? All I see are regs.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 24, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> Does Tiki do fems or just regs? All I see are regs.


He is starting to do fems.


----------



## Apalchen (Jan 24, 2022)

I’m not sure I’ve just bought his clones as I’m in Mi and he works directly with a clone company here. The elec8 seeds was just runtz bred back to runtz


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 25, 2022)

Fuckin idiot claims a software glitch, if you didn’t get you testers, have to email again etc. tryin to blame people not using their correct addys?! Lol. Glad I’ve not spent real money on his shit


----------



## fieldhand (Jan 25, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Fuckin idiot claims a software glitch, if you didn’t get you testers, have to email again etc. tryin to blame people not using their correct addys?! Lol. Glad I’ve not spent real money on his shit


Lol $10 packs! Keep that in mind. And tiki is easy going and professional always, he is accessible and flexible. so it’s a glitch he brought out in the light himself and is fixing it. You seem to want a reason to magnify a simple mistake he is fixing openly. So don’t invest your $10, many of us will fill your spot gladly.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 25, 2022)

fieldhand said:


> Lol $10 packs! Keep that in mind. And tiki is easy going and professional always, he is accessible and flexible. so it’s a glitch he brought out in the light himself and is fixing it. You seem to want a reason to magnify a simple mistake he is fixing openly. So don’t invest your $10, many of us will fill your spot gladly.


Lol and then there’s that other thing bout him pheno hunting out of packs and not having the cuts? Something like that, but no biggie, it is just 10 bones but the way he tryin to be funny bout people not knowing their own addresses lol, weak sauce. I also see he’s a big one that has loads of no pays after drops lol, but his pics are funnier shit, great marketing, why I keep tryin, but not gonna pay retail lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Nug's of Dante's Inferno , Curing bringing out more of the Grapey smell is coming out more. Excited to run more of the pack.. Powder Keg on the other hand not as visually pleasing both have a nice highView attachment 5070957


Nicely done and just what I was looking for! 
I had some Don Mega and Dante's Inferno WPFF rosin recently sent to me and it was seriously some of the best rosin I've ever had. It tasted superb and absolutely leveled me. I've been seeking some seeds to hunt since. I'd love to have 2 or 3 packs to look thru.



fieldhand said:


> Lol $10 packs! Keep that in mind. And tiki is easy going and professional always, he is accessible and flexible. so it’s a glitch he brought out in the light himself and is fixing it. You seem to want a reason to magnify a simple mistake he is fixing openly. So don’t invest your $10, many of us will fill your spot gladly.


Thats a fuckin steal! And I'd bet better than half of those packs will end up getting hawked on the forums or Strainly.


----------



## Romis (Jan 26, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Fuckin idiot claims a software glitch, if you didn’t get you testers, have to email again etc. tryin to blame people not using their correct addys?! Lol. Glad I’ve not spent real money on his shit


The type to get a pack of seeds for free with a pack of stickers and then complain when they aren't the seeds he wanted LOL


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 26, 2022)

He already said it prolly his old stock and new stock and all stock in between lol. But they are cute pictures he does with the pirate face lmfao.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Fuckin idiot claims a software glitch, if you didn’t get you testers, have to email again etc. tryin to blame people not using their correct addys?! Lol. Glad I’ve not spent real money on his shit


LOL. Tiki doing the community a favor and gets hate. Imagine thinking this post adds value. This kinda stuff is just straight face palm.


----------



## Greymalmo (Jan 26, 2022)

I ordered December 26 with the stickers. I just got my shipping notification today. I have no idea about anything Tiki related. Someone just said on Discord to order some stickers to get some seeds. I am glad to see he is a popular breeder!


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 26, 2022)

Think I'll be running the whole ice cream cake bx x gelato 41 bx tester pack outdoors this upcoming season. Quite awhile away but will be keeping updates on this thread and will email tiki with results, want to provide feedback for his generosity


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 28, 2022)

Two organic outdoor Dante's in the for night


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 28, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Two organic outdoor Dante's in the for nightView attachment 5076201View attachment 5076202


----------



## Seorst (Jan 28, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> He is starting to do fems.


Tiki collaborated with Clearwater and Mosca to make fems.


----------



## nick b (Jan 29, 2022)

Detroit Runtz Tiki Cut Day 45 of flower.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jan 30, 2022)

nick b said:


> Detroit Runtz Tiki Cut Day 45 of flower.


that the one being sold for $1500?


----------



## nick b (Jan 31, 2022)

hicountry1 said:


> that the one being sold for $1500?


Yes same cut, I paid a hole lot less from a nursery tiki works with in MI.


----------



## hicountry1 (Jan 31, 2022)

nick b said:


> Yes same cut, I paid a hole lot less from a nursery tiki works with in MI.


Really interested to see how you like it. I ran those same seeds from Tiki(Runtz x Pancakes) and the cut we kept is one of the best things we have found at our facility. Super Kushy with runtz terps.


----------



## nick b (Jan 31, 2022)

hicountry1 said:


> Really interested to see how you like it. I ran those same seeds from Tiki(Runtz x Pancakes) and the cut we kept is one of the best things we have found at our facility. Super Kushy with runtz terps.


Im on my second run of her. It's really nice, has all the runtz terps with a better yield.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Feb 1, 2022)

tiki testers landed!


----------



## Greymalmo (Feb 2, 2022)

I got the same as midwest with 10x of regular seeds of the cake mix x gelato 41 bx. I know nothing about either. Any tips?


----------



## Romis (Feb 2, 2022)

Greymalmo said:


> I got the same as midwest with 10x of regular seeds of the cake mix x gelato 41 bx. I know nothing about either. Any tips?


We're gonna be asking you about the strain in a few months.


----------



## Mrrng800 (Feb 2, 2022)

Just got mine today and it’s the cake mix x gelato 41 bx.


----------



## superdank330 (Feb 5, 2022)

been seeing more post of the testers on Tiki's page that people got.. Lots of other fire tester packs that haven't been posted on here  like the moon runtz crosses are nutty


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Feb 5, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> been seeing more post of the testers on Tiki's page that people got.. Lots of other fire tester packs that haven't been posted on here  like the moon runtz crosses are nutty


What page are you referring to?


----------



## HustleHorticulture (Feb 6, 2022)

I traded for a pack of Detroit Runtz x White Runtz. Stoked to get them to pop one day. I have his rarest pack apparently. Acai Gelato Bx and we have them growing!


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 7, 2022)

HustleHorticulture said:


> I traded for a pack of Detroit Runtz x White Runtz. Stoked to get them to pop one day. I have his rarest pack apparently. Acai Gelato Bx and we have them growing!


Acai Gelato bx was released like last year I think. The label has a typo but I got a pack awhile ago too.


----------



## superdank330 (Feb 7, 2022)

Laserawesome617 said:


> What page are you referring to?


Instagram stories


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 8, 2022)

Coconut cannon ball x moon runtz


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 8, 2022)

I got the gello mints x sherbet shortcake. Looking forward to it. Read about that strawberry shortcake in a high times article Rado did a while back. I won't be able to pop any more beans for another 4 weeks or so but will be putting half of these in the rotation when I can. Looking forward to what everyone does with these testers. I had been on the fence about tiki because I have been doing mostly fem seeds as of late but this was a really genius way to get people like myself in the door.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Feb 8, 2022)

Tiki posted on IG urging everyone to pop the testers, especially the Forbidden Runtz X gDP pack. I was going to hold off on growing those, but that changed my mind


----------



## superdank330 (Feb 8, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Tiki posted on IG urging everyone to pop the testers, especially the Forbidden Runtz X gDP pack. I was going to hold off on growing those, but that changed my mind


I'm glad I got that pack.. It's going to be fucking insane


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 8, 2022)

Banana punch x forbidden runtz x candy rain x white runtz. What’s wrong with just runtz? Lol j/k. What an interesting cross


----------



## Mrrng800 (Feb 11, 2022)

I was really planning on holding off on regs but I’ve got 10 so at least 2 are getting thrown down


----------



## numberfour (Mar 18, 2022)

Flowered 4 last run, some of the strongest medicine I've flowered to date, few tokes puts every ones lights out. 5 is the tastiest and my keeper but I didn't feel I got the best out of them last run so run 3 again, #1, #4 and #5. 

Pablos Revenge #5


Pablos Revenge #4


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 18, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Flowered 4 last run, some of the strongest medicine I've flowered to date, few tokes puts every ones lights out. 5 is the tastiest and my keeper but I didn't feel I got the best out of them last run so run 3 again, #1, #4 and #5.
> 
> Pablos Revenge #5
> View attachment 5103703
> ...


Crazy nice phenos, I agree Pablo is potent.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 18, 2022)

Pablos Revenge #5 (Animal Mints X Sherb Cake) day 55F. She will turn completely dark before harvest


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 18, 2022)

wow, you guys are killin it with that pablos revenge. makes dantes inferno look mids


----------



## higher self (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm saying! I hope my Animal Mints gear comes out looking good like that @numberfour your stuff always looks soo fire!


----------



## Green Refuge (Mar 18, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> View attachment 5103954View attachment 5103955
> Pablos Revenge #5 (Animal Mints X Sherb Cake) day 55F. She will turn completely dark before harvest


Freaking beautiful man. I heard Pablo's Revenge looks good but not potent smoke. Any truth to that ?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 18, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> wow, you guys are killin it with that pablos revenge. makes dantes inferno look mids


Dantes Inferno along with other Devil Driver crosses like my Perfect Pair are even frostier


Green Refuge said:


> Freaking beautiful man. I heard Pablo's Revenge looks good but not potent smoke. Any truth to that ?


Not in my experience, in fact I am championing Pablos potency as her # 1 trait. But everyone's endocannabinoid system is different, and reacts differently to each strain.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 19, 2022)

higher self said:


> I'm saying! I hope my Animal Mints gear comes out looking good like that @numberfour your stuff always looks soo fire!


Cheers mate, is it the Seed Junky Animal Mints you have, sure I read that ? There's a guy this side of the pond working the AM and its fantastic, you won't be disappointed.

I sold my Tiki Animal Mints bx to a mate at a discount price as I've been really happy with the Pablos Revenge. I've kept a male Pablo's and will use him in future crosses.



Tartaria Genetics said:


> Not in my experience, in fact I am championing _Pablos potency as her # 1 trait._ But everyone's endocannabinoid system is different, and reacts differently to each strain.


100% with you on this.


----------



## Lost Coast Ridge Runner (Mar 24, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> wow, you guys are killin it with that pablos revenge. makes dantes inferno look mids


 Popped Zkittlez Bomb x White runtz and Tokyo snow x Candyjam all males. Bought Big Al's Exotic Gushersx London pound cake non would germinate.
Bought the umami collab popped space gello x Zuchi and Singapore Sling x Zuchi, Kiwi Sherbx Zuchi. These have germinated and are growing.
Hoping for something fire out of these packs to make up for the others.
Hella bummed on those previous packs and even emailed Tiki and NO RESPONES! Usually breeders will at least respond. making me feel a way!


----------



## Green Refuge (Mar 24, 2022)

Lost Coast Ridge Runner said:


> Popped Zkittlez Bomb x White runtz and Tokyo snow x Candyjam all males. Bought Big Al's Exotic Gushersx London pound cake non would germinate.
> Bought the umami collab popped space gello x Zuchi and Singapore Sling x Zuchi, Kiwi Sherbx Zuchi. These have germinated and are growing.
> Hoping for something fire out of these packs to make up for the others.
> Hella bummed on those previous packs and even emailed Tiki and NO RESPONES! Usually breeders will at least respond. making me feel a way!


Hit him up on Instagram


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 26, 2022)

Pablo's Revenge

Germinate 3 seeds,
1 male and 2 female
the 2 females , 2 different animal mints and sherbcake phenos, high force both
the sherbcake pheno is more indica short and animal mints hybrid strech but controlled
(look like to my LAKushCake)

Pablo's Revenge Male
animal mints pheno
stem odor is very good, some citric lemon rubber ,
good force and colors


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 27, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> Pablo's Revenge
> 
> Germinate 3 seeds,
> 1 male and 2 female
> ...


PH or heat issue ?


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 27, 2022)

Both, I have more than 20 different strain,
the selection must resist or they do not pass


----------



## rmzrmz (Apr 27, 2022)

the females 
left sherb cake /right animal mints phenos


----------



## Lost Coast Ridge Runner (May 18, 2022)

Asking for a friend. How is Punk Rock runtz been tested? When the RS-11 cut was just released a few months ago? How is Tiki release a new strain every week and truly test these beans?


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 19, 2022)

Most of these hype strains fem breeders aint testing shit. I thought it was pretty obvious at that point. They sometimes sending testers and doing a drop before testers can even finish flowering. This is the best you can get with testing polyhybrids x polyhybrids hype x hype


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (May 30, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Tiki posted on IG urging everyone to pop the testers, especially the Forbidden Runtz X gDP pack. I was going to hold off on growing those, but that changed my mind


How do you become a tiki tester? I've bought from his site and signed up and still never recieved anything . Thanks for ur help


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 30, 2022)

Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 said:


> How do you become a tiki tester? I've bought from his site and signed up and still never recieved anything . Thanks for ur help


He gave out free packs of testers back in December if you bought a 10 dollar pack of stickers from his website


----------



## Rurumo (May 30, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> He gave out free packs of testers back in December if you bought a 10 dollar pack of stickers from his website


Sweet, someone please tell me when if this happens again! I like stickers


----------



## gannabis (May 30, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Sweet, someone please tell me when if this happens again! I like stickers





Rurumo said:


> Sweet, someone please tell me when if this happens again! I like stickers


He does it twice a year, just sign up for the newsletter/sms messages and you'll get a message whenever he does it. It was buy a shirt the first time I done it, then this last one was buy a sticker pack. Still have both packs un opened. Be getting to them soon tho. I got pirate milk x white runtz the first time and sherbet shortcake x gello mints this very last time. I'm most excited for the pirate milk cross


----------



## Gwood703 (Jun 8, 2022)

Any pics of gushers bx or cartel runtz ? Currently running forbidden zkittlez x raspberry boogie can’t wait to see what I get !


----------



## Lost Coast Ridge Runner (Jun 14, 2022)

Does anyone know how Tiki is affiliated with Zephyr Zeeds. They where for sale on Neptune and Tikimadman.com?
They where a bunch of Rainbow Beltz 2.0 crosses.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 14, 2022)

Lost Coast Ridge Runner said:


> Does anyone know how Tiki is affiliated with Zephyr Zeeds. They where for sale on Neptune and Tikimadman.com?
> They where a bunch of Rainbow Beltz 2.0 crosses.


looks like a collab with raw


https://twitter.com/zephyr_zeeds


----------



## Sour60autoNOICE (Jul 7, 2022)

56 packs of tiki in my collection, and still counting.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 11, 2022)

Day 26 Dante's Inferno


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 12, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Sweet, someone please tell me when if this happens again! I like stickers


Tiki is giving away testers this Friday on his website. You just have to purchase a tiki flag for 30 dollars. Check his Instagram page


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cf5YYE2uWs-ORRxr9vwhFXEFxmK2R3oIkx7XLo0/


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 12, 2022)

The post from Ig


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 15, 2022)

Today Is the day don’t forget to get those testers


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 15, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Today Is the day don’t forget to get those testers


Yep, got it, thanks again!


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 15, 2022)

Day 31 Dante


----------



## splakow (Jul 18, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> looks like a collab with raw
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/zephyr_zeeds


Please any info on these zephyr dudes. That soap and rb cross sounds crazy


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 18, 2022)

Zephyr is Raw genetics and Tiki collab


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 18, 2022)

Day 35 Dante's Inferno looking frosty as fuck! I have another one growing as well not as nearly as frosty.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 21, 2022)

tiki Rainbow Belts is the same as Archive?


----------



## originalphenohunters (Jul 21, 2022)

One is the original, the other is a knock off. Take your pick.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 21, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> tiki Rainbow Belts is the same as Archive?


Tiki and Raw hunted a male Rainbow belts from a pack of the 2.0


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 21, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Tiki and Raw hunted a male Rainbow belts from a pack of the 2.0


Two breeders one pack? That’s what I call teamwork


----------



## Romis (Jul 22, 2022)

Tester came in. Pirate milk x Jungle Cake Bx!

Share your testers! I wanna see what else he sent out


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 22, 2022)

Romis said:


> Tester came in. Pirate milk x Jungle Cake Bx!
> 
> Share your testers! I wanna see what else he sent out


Did you receive the promo already? I haven't checked my po box in a while.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 22, 2022)

Sherbert Ripple x jungle cake bx. Cool flag. Hang it up somewhere next to the slapzboard


----------



## Romis (Jul 22, 2022)

Looks like jungle cake bx crosses !
Anyone lucky enough to get his "Seed Greedy" slap?!
I was not


----------



## StonedGimp (Jul 23, 2022)

if anyone gets apple n bananas X tropical runtz please message me, that’s what I was really hoping to get. I ended up with pirates milk x jungle cake bx and pink rozay x sherbet ripple


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 25, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Sherbert Ripple x jungle cake bx. Cool flag. Hang it up somewhere next to the slapzboard


I just got the same! Could be a tight cross, the sherbert ripple looks pretty.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 25, 2022)

Just got mine


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Jul 25, 2022)

Anyone else not get a shipping confirmation yet from the promo drop? I ordered from the tikimadman.com site within the first 5 minutes and got a purchase confirmation. Since then, nothing.
Seems like a lot of people have already received theirs- I’m trying to figure out if there is an issue with my order or if others are in the same boat….


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 25, 2022)

Laserawesome617 said:


> Anyone else not get a shipping confirmation yet from the promo drop? I ordered from the tikimadman.com site within the first 5 minutes and got a purchase confirmation. Since then, nothing.
> Seems like a lot of people have already received theirs- I’m trying to figure out if there is an issue with my order or if others are in the same boat….


I never got a shipping confirmation and just got mine today, you'll get yours any time, no worries.


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Jul 25, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I never got a shipping confirmation and just got mine today, you'll get yours any time, no worries.


Did it come first class shipping or priority? I can see incoming priority packages but first class only shows up with tracking. Nothing is showing up from Tiki. 

I’m as patient as they come when it comes to waiting for my seed orders- but at this point I haven’t heard of anyone else who hasn’t received theirs yet!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 25, 2022)

Laserawesome617 said:


> Did it come first class shipping or priority? I can see incoming priority packages but first class only shows up with tracking. Nothing is showing up from Tiki.
> 
> I’m as patient as they come when it comes to waiting for my seed orders- but at this point I haven’t heard of anyone else who hasn’t received theirs yet!


There was no tracking provided and it came first class.


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Jul 25, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> There was no tracking provided and it came first class.


Ok good to know. Thanks.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 25, 2022)

IcePie x Ras Boogie


Zskittles x Ras Boogie


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Jul 26, 2022)

Update- got an “order complete” email and an incoming package from Clio, MI this morning!


----------



## howchill (Jul 30, 2022)

Got my testers in from Neptune only question is it looks resealed like the people at Neptune got the tiki box and picked the ones they wanted most and resealed… what do you guys think? Did yours come like this?


----------



## MannyPacs (Jul 30, 2022)

howchill said:


> Got my testers in from Neptune only question is it looks resealed like the people at Neptune got the tiki box and picked the ones they wanted most and resealed… what do you guys think? Did yours come like this?


So they opened the testers, took the ones they wanted and then replaced them with... Testers? Am I following the question?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jul 30, 2022)

howchill said:


> Got my testers in from Neptune only question is it looks resealed like the people at Neptune got the tiki box and picked the ones they wanted most and resealed… what do you guys think? Did yours come like this?


Last one I got wasn’t sealed up top, but I ordered from the tiki site. It is one of the newer packs, so I wouldn’t think they swapped it.

edit: I’d be more worried about the Cannaverify seal being missing. At least it’s not there from what I can see.


----------



## howchill (Jul 30, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> So they opened the testers, took the ones they wanted and then replaced them with... Testers? Am I following the question?


Replaced them with testers they didn’t want or have already ran or already have a cut of it.


----------



## howchill (Jul 30, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Last one I got wasn’t sealed up top, but I ordered from the tiki site. It is one of the newer packs, so I wouldn’t think they swapped it.
> 
> edit: I’d be more worried about the Cannaverify seal being missing. At least it’s not there from what I can see.


Word I got mine from Neptune not direct so after seeing that reseal it’s worrying


----------



## howchill (Jul 30, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> Last one I got wasn’t sealed up top, but I ordered from the tiki site. It is one of the newer packs, so I wouldn’t think they swapped it.
> 
> edit: I’d be more worried about the Cannaverify seal being missing. At least it’s not there from what I can see.View attachment 5172231


Thank you so much i don’t know anyone else who has testers around me so this is a huge resource… mine doesn’t have the cannaverify and also in the light it looks resealed… I’d love some opinions… no cannaseal …outside looks resealed … pack looks resealed in my opinion … 

but for sure I’m open to being wrong I just wanna know what y’all think


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 30, 2022)

howchill said:


> Got my testers in from Neptune only question is it looks resealed like the people at Neptune got the tiki box and picked the ones they wanted most and resealed… what do you guys think? Did yours come like this?





MannyPacs said:


> So they opened the testers, took the ones they wanted and then replaced them with... Testers? Am I following the question?


hahaha this makes absolutely no sense. If Neptune wanted to keep some of the best packs why would they open other packs at all or switch anything? They'd just keep the ones they wanted and send everything else, there would be no need for them to repack anything. You're worried about nothing. These were cheap tester seeds, I doubt Neptune is trying to pull a big scam to come up on something this small, Neptune does a lot of business. This batch of testers didn't have a canna-verify code I'm assuming to save money since these are just cheap testers. Everything is fine and you didn't get scammed for $30 lol.


----------



## howchill (Jul 30, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> hahaha this makes absolutely no sense. If Neptune wanted to keep some of the best packs why would they open other packs at all or switch anything? They'd just keep the ones they wanted and send everything else, there would be no need for them to repack anything. You're worried about nothing. These were cheap tester seeds, I doubt Neptune is trying to pull a big scam to come up on something this small, Neptune does a lot of business. This batch of testers didn't have a canna-verify code I'm assuming to save money since these are just cheap testers. Everything is fine and you didn't get scammed for $30 lol.


Thanks bud 
I will leave this up for other people to ease their minds if they have the same question as me.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 30, 2022)

Day 43 Dante


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 30, 2022)

Moon Runtz


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 30, 2022)

Got a Grand Daddy Purple X Forbidden runtz going i need to take a pic of too, Heavy GDP terp leaner. im so excited.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 31, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Got a Grand Daddy Purple X Forbidden runtz going i need to take a pic of too, Heavy GDP terp leaner. im so excited.


All of my phenos sucked


----------



## howchill (Jul 31, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> All of my phenos sucked


What was wrong with them


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 31, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> All of my phenos sucked


That sucks , I only popped two seeds. One was male one female. i kept the pollen from one


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 31, 2022)

howchill said:


> What was wrong with them


Just not potent and stale taste


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Just not potent and stale taste


I have no idea why he would have messed with the gdp. It’s been weak for bout 15 yrs lol. For real. Always been the knock on most purples, but that one for sure.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 31, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I have no idea why he would have messed with the gdp. It’s been weak for bout 15 yrs lol. For real. Always been the knock on most purples, but that one for sure.


I was kind of skeptical about that GDP in there. I haven’t had good gdp since 2007


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2022)

The gdp clone i got from Harborside back in 2009 was bomb as fuck. Tasted so good but definitely needed a potency boost. Flavor was addictive as fuck though.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 3, 2022)

my GDP x Forbidden runtz is alll Mendo Purp / GDP terps.. we'll see how it smokes in a few weeks.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Aug 4, 2022)

Anybody else found interesting phenos in the Gello mintz X Sherbert shortcake testers??


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Aug 6, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> Anybody else found interesting phenos in the Gello mintz X Sherbert shortcake testers??


Haven’t popped mine yet- what did you find?


----------



## C2F Exotic (Aug 6, 2022)

Laserawesome617 said:


> Haven’t popped mine yet- what did you find?


Mostly beastly single stem expressions. I found 1 male out of the pack which i culled the 3 females i kept. 2 had single stem and a candyish nose on stem rub, one turned purple shortly after flip the other has a pinkish/purple hue. The one and only multi stem expression i found i call her a freak because she started to turn purple almost immediately into flower, the only one that had multi stems, also stayed extremely short. Had a candy/gas nose on the stem rub. I reveged them not long after sexing and seeing what smells/colors they'd immediately express and currently in the cloning machine to flower out fully. Will update soon on smoke report! I'd also like to point out how extremely hardy they are. I purposely put the keepers through hell (as a tester thats my duty lol) 12/12 from start and they are still going extremely strong without hermies. I had them in solo cups for a month before putting them in bigger containers for the reveg. Drought and heat tested and very few nutes other then the initial organic mix i used for potting. They can take a good beating and still be beautiful


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 10, 2022)

Dante's Inferno finishing up pretty nice


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 10, 2022)

Moon Runtz , Fucking love this strain. if you like Tropicana fruit punch terps mixed with red playdo and citrus this is it tbh , I'm glad I found another Keeperthis time. the past 2 I had didn't make it due to some shit.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 10, 2022)

Grand Daddy Purple X Forbidden Runtz. HEAVY on the GDP terps . KEEPER.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 10, 2022)

Zskittles x ras ...I did cull her sister for being trash
Icepie x ras
Both heavy on the purple terps, ice pie smells amazing, just hoping for potency


----------



## StonedGimp (Aug 21, 2022)

Anyone find an apples n bananas tester yet?


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Aug 21, 2022)

Are tiki clones legit? I’ve seen many for sale. I’ve seen really good things and some bad things. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 31, 2022)

Ice cream cake bx x gelato 41 bx testers, I think? Forget which gelato cut. Been struggling to keep this girl happy, but best smelling in the tent at the moment, has this fresh lemons/fabric softener scent to it


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Sep 1, 2022)

Is banana punch a symbiotic genetics strain or a tiki madman one?

I was recently gifted a cut of this strain that came from tiki madman so I guess it’s just a breeders cut?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Sep 1, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Is banana punch a symbiotic genetics strain or a tiki madman one?
> 
> I was recently gifted a cut of this strain that came from tiki madman so I guess it’s just a breeders cut?


Yes it was made by Symbiotic Genetics.


(Not my picture)


----------



## Cavoszia (Sep 10, 2022)

TWOMP said:


> Jealousy bx day 49View attachment 5052415


Are you impressed with the jealousy?


----------



## Cavoszia (Sep 10, 2022)

Romis said:


> Hopefully somebody with deep enough pockets does a side by side.
> 
> Tiki's Gary Payton x Jealousy vs SJ's Gary Payton x Jealousy.
> 
> ...


I’m runnin SJ jealousy and and a some other stuff of his and that shit is way overpriced


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 25, 2022)

tiki x clearwater × karma

SourDiesel × DevilDriver


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 26, 2022)

Icc bx x gelato 41 bx testers, this girl is a mess, very dense heavy buds that have a fresh mountain air lemons fabric softener scent to them. Broken multiple branches already under it's own weight, have had to cut some mold out of a few buds, have since turned up inline fan and cleared some leaves out for better air flow. Best smelling in the tent though for sure, lights off flash photo


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 26, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Icc bx x gelato 41 bx testers, this girl is a mess, very dense heavy buds that have a fresh mountain air lemons fabric softener scent to them. Broken multiple branches already under it's own weight, have had to cut some mold out of a few buds, have since turned up inline fan and cleared some leaves out for better air flow. Best smelling in the tent though for sure, lights off flash photoView attachment 5203421


My apologies for the unsolicited advice but if you're already dealing with mold and you have heavy dense buds imo it's time to chop and salvage what you can. Risk vs reward ratio is getting skewed more towards the risk ever minute of every day. They look good as hell tho  and that's part of the reason to bring her down in my book


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 26, 2022)

No apologies needed, I always welcome advice. And yeah I agree, it just recently within the last day or two started swelling up nice and hairs receding, I was planning on chopping any day now. Just had to take down another plant for same reason, think I crowded my little 2x4 and humidity crept up on me towards the end, took me a few days to notice so that's a good learning experience if anything


----------



## Cavoszia (Sep 26, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Icc bx x gelato 41 bx testers, this girl is a mess, very dense heavy buds that have a fresh mountain air lemons fabric softener scent to them. Broken multiple branches already under it's own weight, have had to cut some mold out of a few buds, have since turned up inline fan and cleared some leaves out for better air flow. Best smelling in the tent though for sure, lights off flash photoView attachment 5203421


Yea that looks dense af


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 1, 2022)

Tiki Rum Cake at 15 days in flower already throwing some frost. This pheno/cut has some excellent structure and not bad stretch at all. Stripping some of the lowers tonite.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 5, 2022)

Ice Pie x Ras re-run
Shes a beautiful pheno that pull toward ice pie
It smells the way youd expect her to smell 

Shes surrounded by 6 devils driver x pablos revenge all in flower....Praying for a keeper


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 6, 2022)

dakilla187 said:


> Ice Pie x Ras re-run
> Shes a beautiful pheno that pull toward ice pie
> It smells the way youd expect her to smell
> 
> ...


How are those devil driver x Pablo's looking? I've got a pack I was wanting to run in the future


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 7, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> How are those devil driver x Pablo's looking? I've got a pack I was wanting to run in the future


Little too early to tell, some are quite frosty, ill put them up soon


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 7, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Tiki Rum Cake


what is Rum Cake?
i have rumCke x Nerdz


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 7, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> what is Rum Cake?
> i have rumCke x Nerdz


Kush cake x melonade. Dude on IG @ripcityroots ran this cut and it super nice, very icy and terpy


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 7, 2022)

Rum cake at about 21 day of 12/12 already looking icy


----------



## Dank Budz (Oct 8, 2022)

Ice cream cake bx x gelato 41 bx testers, this was my favorite of last round, good high, good yield even losing a lot to mold. Decent bag appeal, taste like it smells, fresh lemons/fabric softener, and loud stinks the house up


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm loving these tiki rum cakes so far..great structure and already getting super frosty and has awesome nose...might have to back of the nutes a bit getting slight burn on leaf tip but nothing bad...haven't really been feeding much...usually 3 feeds in.
Day 24 of flower


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 15, 2022)

PABLO'S REVENGE


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 15, 2022)

Last week




first female with tiki from reg, 
The Others was males(garySatan & cheetah/jelousy)

it has good structure and stretches under control and looks with good bagappel and little leaf easy trim, 
The odor is low stealth not bad cake/gas/rubber
I wait the last weeks/month and test the dry flower.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2022)

rmzrmz said:


> PABLO'S REVENGE
> View attachment 5213155
> 
> View attachment 5213156


is that the pablo's revenge cut floating around? Or from seed? Either way shit looks fucking fire rmzrmz...bravo good work!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2022)

Fuck just saw it was from seed..awesome, fuck breeder cuts!


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 16, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck just saw it was from seed..awesome, fuck breeder cuts!


Yeah man I missed out on the S1 drop a couple months ago and cant find them anywhere. Nice as alway rmzmz


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 16, 2022)

From seed F1 Reg 2020 first drop


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 16, 2022)

I have a bumch of pablos x devils driver 6 in flower, 2 in veg....

So far they are all meh no keepers except for one which im not posting yet as its a lil young but I have an eye for winners and she looks like a chicken dinner(covered in frost, reeking of sweet candy terps)

All phenos smell similar and most have similar structure except for 2 which are dense

Last pic is a Zskittles x rasberry boogie re-run, shes a beast, high quality keeper, I have another pheno running and its pullin zkittles too, beautiful.....


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 17, 2022)

Crossin my finger, so far zero germ on 3 tibetan fingertraps at day 7 everything else been growing at day 3


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 24, 2022)

Pablo's Revenge x Devils driver...

I had to hunt this one out of 6, shes a super frosty beast, quite lovely to look at in person, the smell is the most pungeant out of all of them and they all smell the same...

Tiki is also replacing my tibetan seeds which im super happy about , a bunch wouldnt sprout

Oh and I re ran the icepie which I posted but I ripened it up way more then the last time and yea...I give it high marks all around in terms of looks, smell, taste and potency, incredible plant.....


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 30, 2022)

Zkittles x Ras...

Just running through phenos....She pulls zkittles but my keeper is just fatter and better but looks so similar....stable genetics....nice plant

Im not happy so far with pablos x devils, I dont like any of them yet out of 5....I have number 6 in flower but looks the same and 7 entering flower now...


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 9, 2022)

Just wanted to update, the pablos x devils above turned out to be very decent frost monster and I regret killing her clone....Hopefully I can find more


----------



## paperclipper (Nov 10, 2022)

Lol at the people who complain to breeders about germ rates.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 14, 2022)

Ice Pie x ras pulling boogie


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 14, 2022)

I picked these up as an Impulse Buy the night they dropped. F1 Durban x GDP (Grand daddy Purple).. Sure.. Why not?



Guy on Instagram goes by Denomic Genetics makes a pack of Devil Driver X Apple's & Bananas and they sell cheap.. he does good work, sells on Strainly. Picked those up too. $50 for a 10-pack of fems. Demonic Genetics also has a killer price on Banana Zkittlez x Starfighter Runtz.. I wanted those bad. Grabbed both.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2022)

Here's my tiki rum cake at 62 days...almost ready to go....let's fucking go!!!


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 28, 2022)

Pablos Revenge x Devils Driver Pheno #7...

Bit more terps in this one, every pheno so far pulls into this side of the genetics....Looks and smells promising


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Nov 28, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Here's my tiki rum cake at 62 days...almost ready to go....let's fucking go!!!
> View attachment 5227443View attachment 5227444View attachment 5227445View attachment 5227446


slightly off topic but it looks like you have these in 1gal's, how long did you veg? Mind sharing your process (top, fim, etc)?

They look excellent!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 28, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> slightly off topic but it looks like you have these in 1gal's, how long did you veg? Mind sharing your process (top, fim, etc)?
> 
> They look excellent!


Those are 5 gals cheap fabric pots...I don't fill em to the brim- so it really close to 4 - 4.5 gals. I keep simple, just pro mix hp, bottle nutes sometimes just base veg and flower nutes with a few additives. I never use more than 3 bottles of nutes at a time. Simplicity is key with nutes, I also use r/o water. 

More important is the environment, I run a sealed room with co2, no intake or outtake, 2 ton minisplt ac and dehu...keep a carbon filter and inline fan just constantly scrubbing the air in the flower room. I actually have to get a new filter, mines spent.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 28, 2022)

Few tiki rumcake colas


----------



## toomp (Dec 15, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Judging from IG, i thought Tiki would have thousands of pages here, i guess this is a diff community, cool. I only have experience with 2 of his crosses, Pablo's Revenge and his Runtz Bx. Pablo's Revenge on week 8 ish pictured.


where they everything you wished for


----------



## toomp (Dec 26, 2022)

I guess no update


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 27, 2022)

What update?

In other news I pressed a bunch of pablos revenge x devils driver and made a bunch of rosin....Whew weee....good rosin no doubt

The cut i posted above was good, low yield though but ill re run it and see.....I got a bunch of that free la zkittles from 42 in flower, the free seeds they keep givin us

edit
Wow, went out back and that bred by 42 la zkittles in flower is covered with male parts, covered....Outdoor hermy.....


----------

